# Corna in vista ...



## Gigio74 (2 Giugno 2010)

Ciao ragazzi, curiosando sulla rete ho pizzicato questo bel sito e ho pensato bene di chiedere numi a chi di corna se ne intende (ehm in senso bipartisan..

Ho quasi 36 anni, sposato da 4 con moglie di 31, un figlio di 4 anni ed una di 8 mesi.

"Fedina penale" sinora "quasi" pulita...

Di professione faccio il ginecologo (piano con le battute) e dopo circa 5 anni di attività libero professionale mi capita quello che non mi aspetto.

una paziente, due mesi dopo il parto, mi confida via sms di essersi infatuata di me sin dai primi mesi di gravidanza.
Sia chiaro : ho una condotta lavorativa a dir poco irreprensibile e non lascio trasparire nulla, certo mi piace ridere e scherzare con le pazienti ma non vado oltre, non mi interessa farlo tanto più davanti ai mariti.

La confessione mi rimanda a un primo sms che lei mi mandò a termine di gravidanza in cui mi faceva i complimenti per come stessi vestito, ma li per li non detti importanza al messaggio.

C'è da dire che la ragazza di cui parliamo ha "solo" 24 anni, quindi circa 12 meno di me..

In queste due settimane ci stiamo sentendo e messaggiando, insomma non vi nascondo che questo "corteggiamento" un pò lo gradisco anche perchè mi fa tornare ai vecchi tempi e poi percè, diciamocela tutta, è partito tutto da lei...

Dopo solo sms e telefonate, ci stiamo organizzando per un caffè..io sinceramente alla sola idea di tradire seriamente mia moglie me la faccio addosso..in quanto ho già qualche scheletruccio nell'armadio e dei sensi di colpa grossi così per altre questioni, ne mi sento tagliato per una storia extraconiugale (verrei sgamato all'istante lo so)...voi cosa consigliate..io cmq con questa ragazza una chiaccherata c'è la farei volentieri di persona...

Grazie

G


----------



## astonished (2 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, curiosando sulla rete ho pizzicato questo bel sito e ho pensato bene di chiedere numi a chi di corna se ne intende (ehm in senso bipartisan..
> 
> Ho quasi 36 anni, sposato da 4 con moglie di 31, un figlio di 4 anni ed una di 8 mesi.
> 
> ...


Ecco appunto, lascia perdere, non è roba che fa per te: per tradire ci vogliono le palle d'acciaio e non mi pare sia questo il caso.


Questa prima è la risposta semiseria, visto l'approccio non tanto "profondo" che hai avuto nel tuo primo post.

Lascio agli altri "numi" del forum i consigli del caso, per quanto mi riguarda dovresti concentrarti su cosa significhi per te tradire la fiducia di tua moglie e vedrai che non avrai bisogno dei numi, ma tant'è se vuoi seprimentare nuove strade fai pure.

Ciao ed in bocca al lupo.


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Giugno 2010)

Ti interessa una donna, seppur bella e giovane, che colpancione di un altro uomo, in preda a doglie e dolorini vari di aggiustamenot post-partum anzichè pensar al suo compagno e alla di lui prole faccia di tutto per farsi notare da te? io penso che se proprio devi tradire tua moglie (datosi noltre che dici che non ti senti tagliato...che se anche lo fossi avresti come già in passato sensi di colpa) dovresti farlo con una che avesse delle indubbie qualità... partorire il figlio di un uomo e pensare quasi all'unisono a quanto sei figo come sei vestito non mi pare indizio di una di gran spessore.... sarà bella,magari tua moglie è più brutta, in là con gli anni (ma se tu ne hai solo 36 sarà giovane anche lei...) ma - dottore caro - avrà delle doti sicuramente maggiori..... non è una questione di dar giudizi...nonc onosco nè l'una nè l'altra: che penseresti di tua moglie che partorisce tuo figlio e flirta con l'ostetrico? ti sentiresti attratto da lei al solo pensarci? 
Che consigli vuoi da noi...qui chi più o chi meno si è fatto male da solo...o gli han fatto del male...o ne provoca ad altri...o tutte queste cose assieme... penso che poche persone qui (giurerei 4!) faran il tifo per una che anzichè pensare a chi allatta pensa a far vedere a te la tetta (scusate, oggi faccio battutine in rima senza freni...sarà l'estate!!!)...
E' solo una opinione personale....se proprio dovessi tradire io (ero una amante, non ho mai tradito nella vita però) uantomeno mi sceglierei uno per cui valga la pena... mi sembra proprio basso indirizzare in una fase così dolce e delicata della vita attenzioni ad altri che non sia il mio pargolo...e all'uomo che me lo ha messo nel ventre... ma io son strana, eh!
Ma poi vale la pena una botta e via, non un sentimento che nasce e magri esser scoperti, buttar all'aria ciò che si è invece desiderato? boh....


----------



## Gigio74 (2 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ti interessa una donna, seppur bella e giovane, che colpancione di un altro uomo, in preda a doglie e dolorini vari di aggiustamenot post-partum anzichè pensar al suo compagno e alla di lui prole faccia di tutto per farsi notare da te? io penso che se proprio devi tradire tua moglie (datosi noltre che dici che non ti senti tagliato...che se anche lo fossi avresti come già in passato sensi di colpa) dovresti farlo con una che avesse delle indubbie qualità... partorire il figlio di un uomo e pensare quasi all'unisono a quanto sei figo come sei vestito non mi pare indizio di una di gran spessore.... sarà bella,magari tua moglie è più brutta, in là con gli anni (ma se tu ne hai solo 36 sarà giovane anche lei...) ma - dottore caro - avrà delle doti sicuramente maggiori..... non è una questione di dar giudizi...nonc onosco nè l'una nè l'altra: che penseresti di tua moglie che partorisce tuo figlio e flirta con l'ostetrico? ti sentiresti attratto da lei al solo pensarci?
> Che consigli vuoi da noi...qui chi più o chi meno si è fatto male da solo...o gli han fatto del male...o ne provoca ad altri...o tutte queste cose assieme... penso che poche persone qui (giurerei 4!) faran il tifo per una che anzichè pensare a chi allatta pensa a far vedere a te la tetta (scusate, oggi faccio battutine in rima senza freni...sarà l'estate!!!)...
> E' solo una opinione personale....se proprio dovessi tradire io (ero una amante, non ho mai tradito nella vita però) uantomeno mi sceglierei uno per cui valga la pena... mi sembra proprio basso indirizzare in una fase così dolce e delicata della vita attenzioni ad altri che non sia il mio pargolo...e all'uomo che me lo ha messo nel ventre... ma io son strana, eh!
> Ma poi vale la pena una botta e via, non un sentimento che nasce e magri esser scoperti, buttar all'aria ciò che si è invece desiderato? boh....


E infatti cara Tinkerbell, io stesso mi sono stupito di come una donna in dolce attesa anzichè vivere quel momento con il marito e la sua famiglia, ha un'infatuazione verso il proprio (irreprensibile) ginecologo e ancora non mi capacito di come una cosa del genere possa essere accaduta.

D'altronde non ci vedrei neanche nulla di male se poi tutto finisse a e "tarallucci e vino..e cioè che si possa rimanere "amici", io ho questa tendenza a rimanere in buoni rapporti con coppie "coetanee"

Una curiosità : ho l'abitudine di salutare al telefono le mie pazienti dicendo "Ti abbraccio" o "Un abbraccio". Che possa piacere o meno, la ragazza mi ha inviato il primo sms dicendo che la notte aveva sognato di abbracciarmi dolcemente e niente più, dichiarandomi la sua infatuazione e cercando di giustificarla razionalmente col fatto che io salutassi sempre con quella frase..

grazie comunque per aver risposto al mio 3d.


----------



## astonished (2 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> E infatti cara Tinkerbell,* io stesso mi sono stupito di come una donna in dolce attesa anzichè vivere quel momento con il marito e la sua famiglia, ha un'infatuazione verso il proprio (irreprensibile) ginecologo* e ancora non mi capacito di come una cosa del genere possa essere accaduta.
> 
> D'altronde non ci vedrei neanche nulla di male se poi tutto finisse a e "tarallucci e vino..e cioè che si possa rimanere "amici", io ho questa tendenza a rimanere in buoni rapporti con coppie "coetanee"
> 
> ...


Scusa se te lo faccio notare ma neanche tu sei da meno avendo dichiarato di avere una figlia di appena 8 mesi dovresti focalizzare le tue attenzioni altrove e verso altri.

Capisco che tu possa essere stato sorpreso da queste attenzioni ma mi sembra che tu sia già in la con il pensiero se non con le intenizioni: probabilmente senti le attenzioni di tua moglie proiettate (giustamente) su tua figlia e per questo un po' trascurato ma essendo del campo dovresti capire.

Ciao.


----------



## aristocat (2 Giugno 2010)

Gigio, 
Io cerco di immaginarmi te, tutti gli anni, gli sforzi che avrai fatto per studiare/laurearti - insomma, costruire quello che hai. 
Immagino tutte le persone intelligenti e stimolanti che avrai incontrato e che forse ancora oggi incontri.
Immagino le ragazze che studiavano con te, l'ambiente che potresti aver frequentato...in generale.
Ecco le ragazze che hai sempre frequentato com'erano? 
Abbastanza diverse da _questa _ragazza?
E _questa_ ragazza che a 24 anni ha scelto di sposarsi, fare un bambino e che forse si è già semi-pentita di questa scelta...ti va di descrivercela un po'? 
Che cosa fa nella vita?
Sai già molte cose di lei? Cos'ha in comune con te?


----------



## Gigio74 (2 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Gigio,
> Io cerco di immaginarmi te, tutti gli anni, gli sforzi che avrai fatto per studiare/laurearti - insomma, costruire quello che hai.
> Immagino tutte le persone intelligenti e stimolanti che avrai incontrato e che forse ancora oggi incontri.
> Immagino le ragazze che studiavano con te, l'ambiente che potresti aver frequentato...in generale.
> ...


Ben detto..

Lei è un'estetista in procinto di aprirsi un'attività privata. Nel corso dei 9 mesi della gravidanza, potete immaginare, non si è mai andato oltre le classiche visite con i classici argomenti correlati alla gravidanza (in presenza naturalmente anche del marito)

In queste due settimane di contatti esclusivamente telefonici lei mi ha confessato di "vivere accanto a un uomo che non ha scelto", di avere difficoltà economico-lavorative e che ovviamente ha in mente solo il bene del figlio che ha due mesi. Anzi proprio per questi motivi in un primo momento aveva deciso di interrompere subito questo "contatto" col sottoscritto salvo poi rifarsi sotto.

*Quotando astonished*, non nascondo che il mio "interesse" combaci con una fase di calo nel rapporto con mia moglie, per cui essere stuzzicato da una giovane ragazza può far piacere, tuttavia ribadisco di non avere alcuna intenzione di lasciarmi andare oltre il dovuto..temo solo che l'incontro di persona possa degenerare nella classica pomiciata pre-scopata (scusate i termini..)...a questo punto  mi direte di non incontrarla e finirla qui..e avete ragione..


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Giugno 2010)

Mah...guarda, andrò controcorrente...se proprio devi "svuotarti" visto il momento di calo del desiderio di tua moglie (dovuto al farsi carico dei TUOI figli eh, mica per altroi) va giusto bene una così, che sai che ben poca attrattiva potrà avere su di te, visto il livello e le doti morali...non credo potrai neanche lontanamente farti prendere a fantasticare su vita nuova e/o eventuale sostituzione in corsa di tua moglie...:sonar:

Pare anche tu abbia chiaro cosa rischieresti e dai pochi accenni, se non ci sei già passato...poco ci manca, giusto? 

Gli elementi quindi pare tu li abbia tutti, non ti resta che prendere la colt, lasciare un solo proiettile, far girare il tamburo...e tirare il grilletto! :up:


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> Ben detto..
> 
> Lei è un'estetista in procinto di aprirsi un'attività privata. Nel corso dei 9 mesi della gravidanza, potete immaginare, non si è mai andato oltre le classiche visite con i classici argomenti correlati alla gravidanza (in presenza naturalmente anche del marito)
> 
> ...


Ahhh, la classica storia della minorenne extracomunitaria promessa in sposa fin da bambina ad un più facoltoso cugino o zio di II grado... bene...credibile che a 24 anni e nel 2010 una si trovi a 24 senza possibilità di scelta... scegliere di comprare i preservativi o prender la pillola no eh?...manco quello poteva scegliere? a parte che non è che te ne freghi più di tot da quanto si capisce, ma certo che bersi la storiella della donna sposa senza possibilità di scelta a 24 anni non è che sia tanto credibile! Tutto può essere...
Io fossi in te lascerei stare... magari la stessa proposta l'ha fatta anche al pediatra...


----------



## Gigio74 (2 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ahhh, la classica storia della minorenne extracomunitaria promessa in sposa fin da bambina ad un più facoltoso cugino o zio di II grado... bene...credibile che a 24 anni e nel 2010 una si trovi a 24 senza possibilità di scelta... scegliere di comprare i preservativi o prender la pillola no eh?...manco quello poteva scegliere? a parte che non è che te ne freghi più di tot da quanto si capisce, ma certo che bersi la storiella della donna sposa senza possibilità di scelta a 24 anni non è che sia tanto credibile! Tutto può essere...
> Io fossi in te lascerei stare... magari la stessa proposta l'ha fatta anche al pediatra...


E' stata la mia stessa reazione..insomma avrebbe potuto anche fare ben altre scelte prima di imbarcarsi nella gravidanza ma tant'è..
è vero non sono affatto convinto..grazie Tinker..e grazie anche a fedifrago..che giustamente _bilancia_ il tuo intervento..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Giugno 2010)

Come ginecologo dovresti ben conoscere lo stato di confusione/depressione in cui può trovarsi una puerpera.
Ma soprattutto dovresti sapere che a "combinare" con una paziente nel tuo ramo ti costerebbe la carriera.
Guarda caso ho un amico ginecologo.


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2010)

Il mio ginecologo è affascinantissimo, mi ha vista nuda parecchie volte ovviamente, ma non mi da tutta questa confidenza (prego astenersi dalle battute sui rospi e altri animali orripilanti, nonchè su oggetti sanitari, nonchè ecc...:condom:
Ti rivolgi alle pazienti con "ti abbraccio", lasci che una paziente si prenda una certa confidenza, ecc...
e questa la chiami professionalità??? Il mio mi da sempre del lei, anche se con un gran bel sorriso!!! 
Al primo sms sul bel vestito, dovevi chiamarla, ringraziarla e farle presente di tenere un comportamento più consono al suo ruolo di paziente!
Ti consiglio di troncare questa conoscenza, il passo dal caffè pre-scopatorio alla scopata vera e proprio è breve: sei il suo ginecologo, le basterà prendere un appuntamento e zac non te la levi più di torno.   Sinceramente da quello che hai scritto di lei, non ne vale proprio la pena...

Per il resto quoto *tinkerbell*.


----------



## Gigio74 (2 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il mio ginecologo è affascinantissimo, mi ha vista nuda parecchie volte ovviamente, ma non mi da tutta questa confidenza (prego astenersi dalle battute sui rospi e altri animali orripilanti, nonchè su oggetti sanitari, nonchè ecc...:condom:
> Ti rivolgi alle pazienti con "ti abbraccio", lasci che una paziente si prenda una certa confidenza, ecc...
> e questa la chiami professionalità??? Il mio mi da sempre del lei, anche se con un gran bel sorriso!!!
> Al primo sms sul bel vestito, dovevi chiamarla, ringraziarla e farle presente di tenere un comportamento più consono al suo ruolo di paziente!
> ...


Perdonami ma non accetto di essere definito "non" professionale per il semplice fatto che possa avere un atteggiamento disponibile e amichevole con le mie pazienti, non mi atteggio da professore e il "trombone" proprio non lo so fare.
Tuttaltro alcune delle amicizie più belle io e mia moglie le abbiamo con coppie che ho assistito per tutta la durata della gravidanza e che hanno figli coetanei dei miei.

Il messaggio l'ho oramai recepito, ma andiamoci piano nel giudicare la condotta professionale sulla base di un 3d..


----------



## Mari' (2 Giugno 2010)

Gigio, forse tu sei quel caso che non conferma la regola: Nessuno e' perfetto.

Comunque benvenuto


----------



## Old Aleluja (2 Giugno 2010)

gigio posso chiederti in questo momento dove si trova la tua famiglia?


----------



## Gigio74 (2 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gigio, forse tu sei quel caso che non conferma la regola: Nessuno e' perfetto.
> 
> Comunque benvenuto


 
Figuriamoci, io per primo!

A questo punto chiedo scusa se ho postato una discussione inerente le "intenzioni"  su un forum di chi i tradimenti li ha materialmente subiti o   perpetrati. Probabilmente avrei dovuto scrivere a fatto compiuto (e non si compirà, direi che mi avete abbondantemente convinto..anche Eteocle.. ).
Un'ultima chiosa sul mio lavoro : ho notato che gran parte delle pazienti nella fascia d'età 20-40 preferiscono un rapporto più umano e diretto col proprio ginecologo..il che non significa scambiarsi numeri di cellulare o amoreggiare..semplicemente una parola gentile o qualche sorriso in più.

La situazione che è scaturita nel mio caso non è certo frutto del mio comportamento e sarà mia premura darci un taglio.

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Staff (2 Giugno 2010)

Si invitano gli utenti ad attenersi al tema del thread e a non trascendere.

Si invita anche a non riprendere altri utenti per errori grammaticali che nello scrivere in un forum son all'ordine del giorno.

Questo è un forum di confronto, non di scontro.


----------



## Gigio74 (2 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> gigio posso chiederti in questo momento dove si trova la tua famiglia?


 
non oso immaginare quali commenti da parte tua possa scatenare la mia risposta....comunque non qui con me ora mi trovo fuori città per un congresso..come mai la domanda?


----------



## Old Aleluja (2 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> Figuriamoci, io per primo!
> 
> A questo punto chiedo scusa se ho postato una discussione inerente le "intenzioni" su un forum di chi i tradimenti li ha materialmente subiti o perpetrati. Probabilmente avrei dovuto scrivere a fatto compiuto (e non si compirà, direi che mi avete abbondantemente convinto..anche Eteocle.. ).
> Un'ultima chiosa sul mio lavoro : ho notato che gran parte delle pazienti nella fascia d'età 20-40 preferiscono un rapporto più umano e diretto col proprio ginecologo..il che non significa scambiarsi numeri di cellulare o amoreggiare..semplicemente una parola gentile o qualche sorriso in più.
> ...


 ecco...va' e non peccare più...due pater gloria e sei apposssssto...:mexican:


----------



## Old Aleluja (2 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> non oso immaginare quali commenti da parte tua possa scatenare la mia risposta....comunque non qui con me ora mi trovo fuori città per un congresso..come mai la domanda?


 perchè mi chiedevo cosa facessi qui invece di goderti una moglie e due figli piccoli...soprattutto i figli, naturalmente


----------



## Old Aleluja (2 Giugno 2010)

Staff ha detto:


> Si invitano gli utenti ad attenersi al tema del thread e a non trascendere.
> 
> Si invita anche a non riprendere altri utenti per errori grammaticali che nello scrivere in un forum son all'ordine del giorno.
> 
> Questo è un forum di confronto, non di scontro.


capito... vado nell'angolo coi ceci...:umiledue:


----------



## Gigio74 (2 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> perchè mi chiedevo cosa facessi qui invece di goderti una moglie e due figli piccoli...soprattutto i figli, naturalmente


 
In genere è così quando non son fuori per lavoro, o per congressi, credimi. Probabilmente la mancanza di tempo da dedicare alla propria famiglia può essere alla base di certe "sbandate"..ma forse sto scoprendo l'acqua calda..


----------



## Mari' (2 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> Figuriamoci, io per primo!
> 
> A questo punto chiedo scusa se ho postato una discussione inerente le "intenzioni"  su un forum di chi i tradimenti li ha materialmente subiti o   perpetrati. Probabilmente avrei dovuto scrivere a fatto compiuto  Non necessariamente.(e non si compirà, direi che mi avete abbondantemente convinto..anche Eteocle.. ).
> Un'ultima chiosa sul mio lavoro : ho notato che gran parte delle pazienti nella fascia d'età 20-40 preferiscono un rapporto più umano e diretto col proprio ginecologo..il che non significa scambiarsi numeri di cellulare o amoreggiare..semplicemente una parola gentile o qualche sorriso in più. Appunto, tenere ben separato il pubblico dal privato.
> ...



Tu sei un medico, e per come la vedo io sei pari ad un confessore


----------



## Old Aleluja (2 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> In genere è così quando non son fuori per lavoro, o per congressi, credimi. Probabilmente la mancanza di tempo da dedicare alla propria famiglia può essere alla base di certe "sbandate"..ma forse sto scoprendo l'acqua calda..


 si..tutto ok gigio...guarda, ti chiedo pure scusa ma francamente devo proprio dirlo...il titolo del thread, l'impressione che ne ho avuto di "leggerezza" e di aria "scanzonata leggendolo, di un tema che trovo debba essere trattato un po' più "seriamente"" mi ha fatto un po' incaxxare...


----------



## Gigio74 (2 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> si..tutto ok gigio...guarda, ti chiedo pure scusa ma francamente devo proprio dirlo...il titolo del thread, l'impressione che ne ho avuto di "leggerezza" e di aria "scanzonata leggendolo, di un tema che trovo debba essere trattato un po' più "seriamente"" mi ha fatto un po' incaxxare...


Figurati, ricambio le scuse in fondo anche io ti ho stuzzicato..

Il titolo del 3d deriva dalla volontà di sintetizzare l'argomento (ok l'ho fatto male..) e denota più che superficialità uno mio stato di confusione mentale..

Ecco perchè l'aria scanzonata..perchè questa situazione mi ha riportato proprio alle prime cottarelle postadolescenziali, alla leggerezza di certi messaggi, alla voglia di evadere..tutto qui...io ne parlo già con un senso di colpa e bada bene un tradimento vero e proprio non c'è stato..tu pensa un pò..

Se penso alle conseguenze, familiari in primis ma anche professionali come faceva notare qualcun'altro..mi rendo conto che in effetti non ne vale la pena..


----------



## perdutamente (2 Giugno 2010)

Gigio, ma tua moglie sa (o suppone) che in questo periodo non ti trovi al meglio?


----------



## Gigio74 (2 Giugno 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Gigio, ma tua moglie sa (o suppone) che in questo periodo non ti trovi al meglio?


Ahimè temo di no..il piattume matrimoniale degli ultimi mesi ha raggiunto livelli davvero preoccupanti e l'unico collante son rimasti i figli (e non è poco ci mancherebbe..)
Dialogo poco, vita sociale così e così..alla fine la sera torno a casa per stare con i miei due bambini, ma la testa il più delle volte è altrove. 
Parlarne in maniera chiara e decisa non è facile, anche perchè ai problemi di cuore so aggiungono quelli quotidiani (non date per scontato che un ginecologo faccia soldi a palate..).
Il quadro matrimoniale insomma non è dei migliori e questo sicuramente ha favorito la "falla" nella mia vita sentimentale che questa ragazza sta cercando di riempire..


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> Ahimè temo di no..il piattume matrimoniale degli ultimi mesi ha raggiunto livelli davvero preoccupanti e l'unico collante son rimasti i figli (e non è poco ci mancherebbe..)
> Dialogo poco, vita sociale così e così..alla fine la sera torno a casa per stare con i miei due bambini, ma la testa il più delle volte è altrove.
> Parlarne in maniera chiara e decisa non è facile, anche perchè ai problemi di cuore so aggiungono quelli quotidiani (non date per scontato che un ginecologo faccia soldi a palate..).
> Il quadro matrimoniale insomma non è dei migliori e questo sicuramente ha favorito la "falla" nella mia vita sentimentale che questa ragazza sta cercando di riempire..


Secondo te tua moglie è pienamente soddisfatta di gestire i vostri figli?

Non da segni di insofferenza o di desiderare magari anche lei qualche vacatio dal ruolo di mammina, anche solo per una pizza?


----------



## Gigio74 (2 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo te tua moglie è pienamente soddisfatta di gestire i vostri figli?
> 
> Non da segni di insofferenza o di desiderare magari anche lei qualche vacatio dal ruolo di mammina, anche solo per una pizza?


Qualche piccola licenza ancora c'è la prendiamo (ristorante, cinema..), a letto va così e così (ma credetemi il punto non è quello), il mio timore è che la voglia di evasione leggasi tradimento..sia stata solo rimandata..


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> Qualche piccola licenza ancora c'è la prendiamo (ristorante, cinema..), a letto va così e così (ma credetemi il punto non è quello), il mio timore è che la voglia di evasione leggasi tradimento..sia stata solo rimandata..


Forse non hai letto/interpretato bene fino in fondo la domanda...

Se la stessa voglia di evasione la provasse anche lei...tu come credi reagiresti al venirne a conoscenza?


----------



## perdutamente (2 Giugno 2010)

Vedo poche strade davanti a te:
1 - Evadi e poi i sensi di colpa fanno da collante temporaneo al tuo matrimonio (fino alla prossima evasione)
2 - Evadi e per un motivo qualsiasi ti innamori della ragazza...e questa è una scommessa
3 - Non evadi e provi ad essere chiaro con te e con tua moglie
4 - Non evadi e taci, "sopporti", prima o poi altre occasioni di evasione arriveranno

Come fai a nascondere a tua moglie la tua insoddisfazione?


----------



## Mari' (2 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> Qualche piccola licenza ancora c'è la prendiamo (ristorante, cinema..), a letto va così e così (ma credetemi il punto non è quello), il mio timore *è che la voglia di evasione leggasi tradimento..sia stata solo rimandata..*


E credi che tradendo avrai risolto il problema?


Come minimo, avrai distrutto il matrimonio e, con esso la serenita' dei tuoi figli ... forse avete bisogno di qualche aiuto dal di fuori.


----------



## Gigio74 (2 Giugno 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Vedo poche strade davanti a te:
> 1 - Evadi e poi i sensi di colpa fanno da collante temporaneo al tuo matrimonio (fino alla prossima evasione)
> 2 - Evadi e per un motivo qualsiasi ti innamori della ragazza...e questa è una scommessa
> 3 - Non evadi e provi ad essere chiaro con te e con tua moglie
> ...


La 3 la accenderei al volo....per quanto riguarda la 2..lasciamo perdere le scommesse va..


----------



## Old Aleluja (2 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> La 3 la accenderei al volo....per quanto riguarda la 2..lasciamo perdere le scommesse va..


 boh, sarò fatto male io ma tra due persone che hanno una famiglia non dovrebbe essere così difficile parlare...sarà che io non mi tengo un cecio in bcca...sia in senso buono che no


----------



## Old Aleluja (2 Giugno 2010)

buonanotte a tutti...gigio pensa ai tuoi bambini...e quando torni a casa prendi il coraggio a due mani e semplicemente dici a tua moglie:" cara, io c'ho voglia di trombare, sul serio,  e non come facciamo da qualche tempo":up:


----------



## Gigio74 (2 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> buonanotte a tutti...gigio pensa ai tuoi bambini...e quando torni a casa prendi il coraggio a due mani e semplicemente dici a tua moglie:" cara, io c'ho voglia di trombare, sul serio,  e non come facciamo da qualche tempo":up:


Notte Eteocle...eh eh grazie per la dritta..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Notte a tutti...


----------



## Anna A (2 Giugno 2010)

*gigio*

sei parente di topogigio?:carneval:


----------



## astonished (3 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> Notte Eteocle...eh eh grazie per la dritta..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Notte a tutti...


Hai la fortuna di avere una famiglia, una moglie e dei figli: non è poco tutto questo. Prima di mandare tutto all'aria lotta per tenerti stretto ciò che hai, e lotta anche contro te stesso, vedrai che ne varrà la pena. Per questo genere di problemi l'arma migliore è il dialogo: sii sincero con tua moglie, manifestale il tuo disagio ma tieni presente che sicuramente lo stesso varrà per lei ed anzi lei in questo momento è probabile rinunci a fantasticare molto più di te perchè è tutta per i vostri figli.

Puoi trasformare questo momento di idecisione in un momento di crescita.

Ciao e buona notte.

:up:


----------



## astonished (3 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mah...guarda, andrò controcorrente...*se proprio devi "svuotarti" visto il momento di calo del desiderio di tua moglie (dovuto al farsi carico dei TUOI figli eh, mica per altroi) va giusto bene una così, che sai che ben poca attrattiva potrà avere su di te, visto il livello e le doti morali...*non credo potrai neanche lontanamente farti prendere a fantasticare su vita nuova e/o eventuale sostituzione in corsa di tua moglie...:sonar:
> 
> Pare anche tu abbia chiaro cosa rischieresti e dai pochi accenni, se non ci sei già passato...poco ci manca, giusto?
> 
> Gli elementi quindi pare tu li abbia tutti, non ti resta che prendere la colt, lasciare un solo proiettile, far girare il tamburo...e tirare il grilletto! :up:


Scusa se mi permetto di giudicare questo intervento: capisco che voleva essere un consiglio "pratico" ma lo trovo veramente brutto e sprezzante nei confronti di una donna che non conosciamo se non per le poche righe riportate all'apertura del thread. Ripeto, capisco che voleva essere un consiglio pratico ma, sarò pure datato, sentir trattare una persona in questi termini, specie se donna, mi crea imbarazzo. Credo però di essere fuori norma io.

Tutto quì. 

:blank:


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto di giudicare questo intervento: capisco che voleva essere un consiglio "pratico" ma lo trovo veramente brutto e sprezzante nei confronti di una donna che non conosciamo se non per le poche righe riportate all'apertura del thread. Ripeto, capisco che voleva essere un consiglio pratico ma, sarò pure datato, sentir trattare una persona in questi termini, specie se donna, mi crea imbarazzo. Credo però di essere fuori norma io.
> 
> Tutto quì.
> 
> :blank:


Ovviamente il "consiglio" deriva solo dall'immagine di una donna che prima incinta, poi appena avuto il figlio pensa al ginecologo e non al marito e al figlio...

Ok che giudicare è sempre sbagliato, ma più che un giudizio è il fotografare quell'immagine che ci è stata data.

Pronto a rivedere la valutazione e anche a scusarmi qualora trovassi una persona che riesca a convincermi che vi possa anche una sola ragione per un simile permettimi squallido comportamento...:up:

Ps. Non devi scusarti...spara pure senza pietà se ritieni che scriva boiate!


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Giugno 2010)

Ciao gigio!
 Di ginecologi non è che ne abbia frequentati molti, almeno professionalmente, essendo io in questa vita nato maschio.

Non posso verosimilmente rifarmi a video promozionali che hanno allietato la mia adolescenza in quanto, col senno del poi, ho trovato certe produzioni cinematografiche quali "La dottoressa ci sta col colonnello", "Il medico della mutua" e "L'isola del dottor Moreau" poco aderenti alla realtà...
Per tacere poi di certi controversi lungometraggi della Siffredi production!

Posso comunque ipotizzare che tu abbia sondato internamente ed esternamente le cavità femminili che di solito fanno riempire di affetto i corpi cavernosi!

Oltrettutto hai una moglie che, se non l'hai fecondata in vitro, un minimo di amplessi bradipeggianti deve pur averteli concessi...

Tolta quindi la parte feticista e non avendo testicoli che straripano in polluzioni, dove risiederebbe il tuo divertimento nell'insozzarti con una noiosa paziente?

Se hai bisogno di eccitazione e di palpitazioni prova con l'atropina o il base jumping!

Infondo un pasticcere che fa torte tutto il giorno, vede torte tutto il giorno, palpa torte tutto il giorno, infila speculi dentro a torte tutto il giorno...non dovrebbe cucinare miseri bignè di nascosto!

Pax et bonum!

Ciao!


----------



## Nobody (3 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao gigio!
> Di ginecologi non è che ne abbia frequentati molti, almeno professionalmente, essendo io in questa vita nato maschio.
> 
> Non posso verosimilmente rifarmi a video promozionali che hanno allietato la mia adolescenza in quanto, col senno del poi, ho trovato certe produzioni cinematografiche quali "La dottoressa ci sta col colonnello", "Il medico della mutua" e "L'isola del dottor Moreau" poco aderenti alla realtà...
> ...


Ho pensato la stessa cosa... un ginecologo che cerca il brivido della novità proibita in quel pertugio, mi fa pensare a Valentino Rossi che immagina una botta di vita in lambretta, sfidando l'autovelox.
Capisco ancora un Tiger Woods, che stanco della metafora del golf, prova a realizzare le sue 18 buche nella vita...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> Ben detto..
> 
> .............
> *1.* In queste due settimane di contatti esclusivamente telefonici lei mi ha confessato di "vivere accanto a un uomo che non ha scelto", di avere difficoltà economico-lavorative e che ovviamente ha in mente solo il bene del figlio che ha due mesi. Anzi proprio per questi motivi in un primo momento aveva deciso di interrompere subito questo "contatto" col sottoscritto salvo poi rifarsi sotto.
> ...


*1.* cosa avrebbe dovuto dirti?
me lo son scelto, trombato, sposato, ci ho figliato
ma ora:
opzione A - sceglierei, tromberei ecc. ecc. te, che se ti incastro mi dai maggiori graranzie economiche?
opzione B - sono terrorizzata dalla definitività che sento nella scelta di esser madre e dalla possibilità di non esser più considerata desiderabile, nonchè travolta dalla depressione post parto e tu (perchè la colpa alla fin fine è tua, come ho già suggerito) sei l'unico uomo che mi abbia detto parole carine?

*2.* la fase di calo è grave
pensa te, come ti sei ridotto, pover'uomo
tutto il giorno a lavorare per sfangare la pagnotta e tua moglie - che non ha altro da fare che spupazzarsi la prole (mica chissà chè poi, solo un neonato ed un pargolo poco più grande, e si sa che chi dice che, quando se ne ha già un altro, la gestione di un neonato è molto più pesante smente spudoratamente) - non solo non ti fa le coccole, ma magari nemmeno va dal parrucchiere e addirittura non avrà nemmeno perso i kg che le son rimasti dalla gravidanza 
pensa che disinteresse che ti dimostra :unhappy:
(e ho trattenuto l'embolo, almeno un po')


*3.* tu sei già andato troppo oltre
queste cose si stroncano all'inizio
oppure non si stroncano 
perchè si vuole che si sviluppino
tutto il resto sono scuse e alibi


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa... un ginecologo che cerca il brivido della novità proibita in quel pertugio, mi fa pensare a Valentino Rossi che immagina una botta di vita in lambretta, sfidando l'autovelox.
> Capisco ancora un Tiger Woods, che stanco della metafora del golf, prova a realizzare le sue 18 buche nella vita...


A me invece dà un gran fastidio pensare che un professionista che in quel momento ti sta visitando, abbia verso di te dell'interesse sessuale.
Capisco che un ginecologo è comunque un uomo ma preferirei pensarlo "asettico" in quei momenti...non so se riesco a spiegarmi.
E non dovrebbe nemmeno dare troppa confidenz alle pazienti, altro che scrivere sms con ti abbraccio, ecc.


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto di giudicare questo intervento: capisco che voleva essere un consiglio "pratico" ma lo trovo veramente brutto e sprezzante nei confronti di una donna che non conosciamo se non per le poche righe riportate all'apertura del thread. Ripeto, capisco che voleva essere un consiglio pratico ma, sarò pure datato, sentir trattare una persona in questi termini, specie se donna, mi crea imbarazzo. Credo però di essere fuori norma io.
> 
> Tutto quì.
> 
> :blank:


 
Boh, in effetti una donna che dopo due mesi che ha partorito e con un neonato da accudire pensa a fare sesso con il suo ginecologo tanto giusta di testa non è.
Quindi più che come donna oggetto, andrebbe trattata come una con dei problemi psicologici


----------



## astonished (3 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ovviamente il "consiglio" deriva solo dall'immagine di una donna che prima incinta, poi appena avuto il figlio pensa al ginecologo e non al marito e al figlio...
> 
> Ok che giudicare è sempre sbagliato, ma più che un giudizio è il fotografare quell'immagine che ci è stata data.
> 
> ...



Ciao Fedi,
non penso tu scriva boiate ed anche se fosse non sono nessuno per poter giudicare: mi ha semplicemente dato fastidio veder considerare in quel modo una ragazza che se pur si è comportata male da quanto ci è stato raccontato, non ne conosciamo a fondo i perchè di tale comportamento. In generale posso dire che non mi piace senitire dire di una donna, quella è da una botta e via mentre quell'altra è da sposare (e lo dico anche in base all'esperienza personale); non ci sono sante o meretrici, ci sono donne che possono essere in tanti modi diversi in funzione di quello che possono vivere in un particolare periodo. Non sto facendo la morale, si chiaro. Ho preso spunto dal tuo post per dire queste cose e lo faccio in un momento in cui stò, o meglio, devo rivedere tutta la concezione che avevo del rapporto uomo-donna, ripartendo da zero e senza punti fermi. Lo faccio a quarantanni e passa, dunque quando dovrei essere già consolidato in materia invece ho scoperto di essere proprio un novizio, per cui non voglio farmi influenzare da preconcetti che io stesso potevo avere sulle persone in base a quanto trasparisse in superficie.

Buona giornata.

:up:


----------



## Nobody (3 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> A me invece dà un gran fastidio pensare che un professionista che in quel momento ti sta visitando, abbia verso di te dell'interesse sessuale.
> Capisco che un ginecologo è comunque un uomo* ma preferirei pensarlo "asettico" in quei momenti*...non so se riesco a spiegarmi.
> E non dovrebbe nemmeno dare troppa confidenz alle pazienti, altro che scrivere sms con ti abbraccio, ecc.


 Capisco bene, ma una cosa è come ti va di pensarlo tu... un'altra come decide di vederti lui. Anche gli pscicoterapeuti non dovrebbero interessarsi alle loro pazienti... eppure...


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Capisco bene, ma una cosa è come ti va di pensarlo tu... un'altra come decide di vederti lui. Anche gli pscicoterapeuti non dovrebbero interessarsi alle loro pazienti... eppure...


Certo, è vero. Diaciamo allora che uno si auspica di capitare da un professionista che, per quanto attratto, sappia mascherare bene 
Comunque, al di là di questo...credo che un professionista (in questo caso un ginecologo) che abbia un'avventura (non parlo di innamoramenti) con una paziente si giochi un pò la carriera. Non so...credo che se si venisse a sapere in giro perderebbe di serietà e poche si rivolgerebbero a lui...


----------



## Nobody (3 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Certo, è vero. Diaciamo allora che uno si auspica di capitare da un professionista che, per quanto attratto, sappia mascherare bene
> Comunque, al di là di questo...credo che un professionista (in questo caso un ginecologo) che abbia un'avventura (non parlo di innamoramenti) con una paziente si giochi un pò la carriera. Non so...*credo che se si venisse a sapere in giro perderebbe di serietà e poche si rivolgerebbero a lui*...


Oppure col tempo si creerebbe un tipo di clientela particolare :carneval:

Mah... penso che se fossi una donna, sceglierei una ginecologa.


----------



## Kid (3 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, curiosando sulla rete ho pizzicato questo bel sito e ho pensato bene di chiedere numi a chi di corna se ne intende (ehm in senso bipartisan..
> 
> Ho quasi 36 anni, sposato da 4 con moglie di 31, un figlio di 4 anni ed una di 8 mesi.
> 
> ...


Questo è davvero troppo per me. Non posso darti pareri o consigli, perchè ho davanti agli occhi la scena di te che visiti lei e.... oddio non ce la faccio, ma è una barzelletta!?!?! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Questo è davvero troppo per me. Non posso darti pareri o consigli, perchè ho davanti agli occhi la scena di te che visiti lei e.... oddio non ce la faccio, ma è una barzelletta!?!?! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
 micheluzzo 2 la vendetta :rotfl:


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oppure col tempo si creerebbe un tipo di clientela particolare :carneval:
> 
> Mah... penso che se fossi una donna, sceglierei una ginecologa.


Lo pensavo anche io. Sempre avuto una donna. Poi dopo la prima gravidanza mi sono rivolta ad un uomo, di cui conoscevo la professionalità, che mi ha seguito dall'inizio della seconda (e che mi ha anche operato) e devo dire che non c'è stato paragone. Paradossalmente mi sentivo molto più a mio agio con lui che con il medico donna di prima.
Comunque lui non è certo uno che scrive messaggini :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (3 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Lo pensavo anche io. Sempre avuto una donna. Poi dopo la prima gravidanza mi sono rivolta ad un uomo, di cui conoscevo la professionalità, che mi ha seguito dall'inizio della seconda (e che mi ha anche operato) e devo dire che non c'è stato paragone. Paradossalmente mi sentivo molto più a mio agio con lui che con il medico donna di prima.


 Non lo metto in dubbio... ma far frugare il più sacro dei miei buchi da un potenziale infoiato, non mi lascerebbe comunque tranquilla.


----------



## Kid (3 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio... ma far frugare il più sacro dei miei buchi da un potenziale infoiato, non mi lascerebbe comunque tranquilla.


Quoto!


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio... ma far frugare il più sacro dei miei buchi da un potenziale infoiato, non mi lascerebbe comunque tranquilla.


Ma secondo me lo "avverti"se uno è un potenziale viscidone.
Il mio per esempio è un bell'uomo (sicuramente è stato un bellissimo ragazzo) e ha una signorilità e una sicurezza che ti trasmette tranquillità. 
Non so, come l'ho visto gli ho dato subito fiducia...e poi, penso sia il classico tipo che ne ha viste davvero troppe di donne per infoiarsi facilmente


----------



## Kid (3 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma secondo me lo "avverti"se uno è un potenziale viscidone.



Si ma quando lo avverti è già troppo tardi! :rotfl:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Giugno 2010)

ma quali complimenti sull'eleganza! questa mira ai soldi! A dottorino bello, svejate !






Gigio74 ha detto:


> Ben detto..
> 
> Lei è un'estetista in procinto di aprirsi un'attività privata. Nel corso dei 9 mesi della gravidanza, potete immaginare, non si è mai andato oltre le classiche visite con i classici argomenti correlati alla gravidanza (in presenza naturalmente anche del marito)
> 
> ...


----------



## Anna A (3 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma quali complimenti sull'eleganza! questa mira ai soldi! A dottorino bello, svejate !


eh.. tu sì che hai esperienza in merito..


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Giugno 2010)

e comunque, complimenti per la tua professionalità.

avevo letto di psicologi che si trombano le clienti approfittando del loro stato mentale, avvocati che vanno con le clienti che assistono durante il divorzio, boss che trombano la segretaria, registi che trombano attrici, professori universitari che trombano le studentesse, infermieri che copulano con le pazienti in coma....

ma il ginecologo che fa il mellifluo (sia pur di rimando) con la paziente mi mancava.

ie stai da esposto all'ordine dei medici. prega che il marito non lo venga mai a sapere perchè, se fossi lui, è la prima cosa che ti farei.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Giugno 2010)

mi hai davvero rotto. ma perchè devi sempre far riferimento a vicende mie private per ogni cosa che scrivo? ma la fai finita una buona volta? 



Anna A ha detto:


> eh.. tu sì che hai esperienza in merito..


----------



## Anna A (3 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> mi hai davvero rotto. ma perchè devi sempre far riferimento a vicende mie private per ogni cosa che scrivo? ma la fai finita una buona volta?


non ho fatto nessun riferimento particolare..
è che quando sali sul palco e tranci giudizi sulle vicende degli altri a me sale la mosca al naso ...
dai, cosa ti incazzi a fare ogni volta?:carneval:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Giugno 2010)

guarda che io non c'entro niente con il tizio che ti violentò quando eri adolescente. è evidente che il tuo odio verso gli uomini (compreso me) parte tutto da lì.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> guarda che io non c'entro niente con il tizio che ti violentò quando eri adolescente. è evidente che il tuo odio verso gli uomini (compreso me) parte tutto da lì.


 
ma quanto bisogna essere pessimi per partorire pensieri del genere, anche verso una persona che non ci sta simpatica? :unhappy:


----------



## Anna A (3 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma quanto bisogna essere pessimi per partorire pensieri del genere, anche verso una persona che non ci sta simpatica? :unhappy:


lascia stare.. è sempre la stessa musica con lui. sono anni che ci scorniamo e lui chiosa sempre allo stesso modo o peggio, quando non si apprezzano i suoi sermoni da mormone vecchio stampo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lascia stare.. è sempre la stessa musica con lui. sono anni che ci scorniamo e lui chiosa sempre allo stesso modo o peggio, quando non si apprezzano i suoi sermoni da mormone vecchio stampo.


 Per me ti ha offeso in modo indegno.
Vero è che mi pare evitabile il fare riferimenti personali da parte tua.
Quando altri lo fanno con me lo trovo molto sgradevole.

Quello che ha scritto sul caso mi pare abbastanza condivisibile invece.


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e comunque, complimenti per la tua professionalità.
> 
> avevo letto di psicologi che si trombano le clienti approfittando del loro stato mentale, avvocati che vanno con le clienti che assistono durante il divorzio, boss che trombano la segretaria, registi che trombano attrici, professori universitari che trombano le studentesse, infermieri che copulano con le pazienti in coma....
> 
> ...


 
Veramente manca anche la mia di categoria.... mi devo dare da fare!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (3 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Lo pensavo anche io. Sempre avuto una donna. Poi dopo la prima gravidanza mi sono rivolta ad un uomo, di cui conoscevo la professionalità, che mi ha seguito dall'inizio della seconda (e che mi ha anche operato) e devo dire che non c'è stato paragone. *Paradossalmente mi sentivo molto più a mio agio con lui che con il medico donna di prima.*
> Comunque lui non è certo uno che scrive messaggini :mexican:



Quotissimo.
Un professionista non è uno che guarda il tuo "buco sacro", è uno che ti cura.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quotissimo.
> Un professionista non è uno che guarda il tuo "buco sacro", è uno che ti cura.


Un professionista, si... il nostro amico a quanto pare, no. Contempla rapito l'abisso.


----------



## Anna A (4 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me ti ha offeso in modo indegno.
> *Vero è che mi pare evitabile il fare riferimenti personali da parte tua.*
> Quando altri lo fanno con me lo trovo molto sgradevole.
> 
> Quello che ha scritto sul caso mi pare abbastanza condivisibile invece.


ho scritto che lui sì che ha esperienza ed è chiaramente un riferimento alle sue passate vicende, è vero.

sul fatto che mi ha offesa, figurati ... me ne ha dette ben di peggio tempo fa.
sai quanto me ne frega..


----------



## Iris (4 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Questo è davvero troppo per me. Non posso darti pareri o consigli, perchè ho davanti agli occhi la scena di te che visiti lei e.... oddio non ce la faccio, ma è una barzelletta!?!?! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Se questo è un ginecologo, io sono carmelitana scalza....:carneval:


----------



## Iris (4 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho scritto che lui sì che ha esperienza ed è chiaramente un riferimento alle sue passate vicende, è vero.
> 
> sul fatto che mi ha offesa, figurati ... me ne ha dette ben di peggio tempo fa.
> sai quanto me ne frega..


 
Noto che almeno la metà dei treddì finiscono in insulti. O comunque in maniera spiacevole.
Con tante volgarità finiamo per attirare solo fake o gentaglia...
Ed in effetti...


----------



## Anna A (4 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Noto che almeno la metà dei treddì finiscono in insulti. O comunque in maniera spiacevole.
> *Con tante volgarità finiamo per attirare solo fake o gentaglia...*
> *Ed in effetti*...


ma sai che non credo dipenda da questo?


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Giugno 2010)

forse è un clone di michleuzzo...:carneval:


----------



## Iris (4 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sai che non credo dipenda da questo?


 
e da che dipende?
Ci sarà una carenza di storie da raccontare in tempi di crisi economica?
Può sempre darsi.

Ma tra il ginecologo, Micheluzzo che fa la tesi, quell'altra che dice di trombare l'amico...non so..mi pare di avere a che fare con dei sedicenni neanche tanto svegli.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se questo è un ginecologo, io sono carmelitana scalza....:carneval:


 Dici che è un urologo?:carneval:


----------



## Iris (4 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dici che è un urologo?:carneval:


potrebbe essere uno studente che fa una tesi  sulla sessualità in gravidanza.:carneval: In cerca di informazioni qui, proprio su questo sito.
Stiamo attenti a liquidarlo come un clone qualsiasi...la ricerca va sostenuta in tutti i campi.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> e da che dipende?
> Ci sarà una carenza di storie da raccontare in tempi di crisi economica?
> Può sempre darsi.
> 
> Ma tra il ginecologo, Micheluzzo che fa la tesi, quell'altra che dice di trombare l'amico...non so..mi pare di avere a che fare con dei sedicenni neanche tanto svegli.


Idem, ecco perché non scrivo piu' di tanto. Che dire?!
Comunque sì la crisi ha spezzato le alucce di tanti.


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> e da che dipende?
> Ci sarà una carenza di storie da raccontare in tempi di crisi economica?
> Può sempre darsi.
> 
> Ma tra il ginecologo, Micheluzzo che fa la tesi, quell'altra che dice di trombare l'amico...non so..mi pare di avere a che fare con dei sedicenni neanche tanto svegli.



C'è un appiattimento del valore dei sentimenti che è sconcertante. Sta perdendo di valore la vita, vuoi che l'amore non ne risenta? E' un mondo che si sta livellando verso il basso....


----------



## Anna A (4 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> e da che dipende?
> Ci sarà una carenza di storie da raccontare in tempi di crisi economica?
> Può sempre darsi.
> 
> Ma tra il ginecologo, Micheluzzo che fa la tesi, quell'altra che dice di trombare l'amico...non so..mi pare di avere a che fare con dei sedicenni neanche tanto svegli.


lascia perdere i buontemponi, quelli ci son sempre stati in tutti i forum.
no, io credo che qui il discorso sia di altro genere e cioè che il titolo e sottotilo del forum siano come la pubblicità della fiat: per quanto pubblicizzata sempre una fiat, rimane, nel senso che o segui la linea venite e parlatene come vi pare o cambi il titolo del forum in -tradimento: no grazie!  perché è lampante che qui il tradimento è visto male dai più, a ragione o torto poco importa, ma il risultato è questo.


----------



## Anna A (4 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> C'è un appiattimento del valore dei sentimenti che è sconcertante. Sta perdendo di valore la vita, vuoi che l'amore non ne risenta? E' un mondo che si sta livellando verso il basso....


è vero.
ci sarebbe da aprire un 3d apposito per capire -se possibile- se questa deriva è un fenomeno momentaneo o se è irreversibile.


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lascia perdere i buontemponi, quelli ci son sempre stati in tutti i forum.
> no, io credo che qui il discorso sia di altro genere e cioè che il titolo e sottotilo del forum siano come la pubblicità della fiat: per quanto pubblicizzata sempre una fiat, rimane, nel senso che o segui la linea venite e parlatene come vi pare o cambi il titolo del forum in -tradimento: no grazie! perché è lampante che qui il tradimento è visto male dai più, *a ragione o torto poco importa*, ma il risultato è questo.


poco importa?
ma la lealtà, i sentimenti e il rispetto ti pare siano optional da liquidare con "poco importa"?


----------



## Iris (4 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lascia perdere i buontemponi, quelli ci son sempre stati in tutti i forum.
> no, io credo che qui il discorso sia di altro genere e cioè che il titolo e sottotilo del forum siano come la pubblicità della fiat: per quanto pubblicizzata sempre una fiat, rimane, nel senso che o segui la linea venite e parlatene come vi pare o cambi il titolo del forum in -tradimento: no grazie! perché è lampante che qui il tradimento è visto male dai più, a ragione o torto poco importa, ma il risultato è questo.


Io dicevo un'altra cosa: è che mi pare manchino le storie interessanti.
E' da un pezzo che si chiama tradimento.net: è chiaro che attiri chi magari è in cerca di storie...ma mi pare che adesso attiri più deficienti che bontemponi o gente in cerca di avventura.
Se cerco un'avventura non mi presento come un ginecologo imbranato...non so se mi spiego...
Il fatto è che più che attirare traditori attiriamo scemi. Evidentemente diamo noi una cattiva impressione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (4 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> poco importa?
> ma la lealtà, i sentimenti e il rispetto ti pare siano optional da liquidare con "poco importa"?


 
Ripeto: non attiriamo traditori...ma cazzari.


----------



## Anna A (4 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> poco importa?
> ma la lealtà, i sentimenti e il rispetto ti pare siano optional da liquidare con "poco importa"?


madò.. ma non sei a lavorare?:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (4 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ripeto: non attiriamo traditori...ma cazzari.


ma non attiriamo nemmeno traditi.. ecco perché dicevo a brancole -a torto o ragione poco importa..:unhappy:


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ripeto: non attiriamo traditori...ma cazzari.


e quindi? non è che sono tutt'e due le cose?


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non attiriamo nemmeno traditi.. ecco perché dicevo a brancole -a torto o ragione poco importa..:unhappy:



Attiriamo molti ninfomani in compenso... fosse un sito di incontri e scambismo, admin farebbe una fortuna! :carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> madò.. ma non sei a lavorare?:carneval:


no....ponte...:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Attiriamo molti ninfomani in compenso... fosse un sito di incontri e scambismo, admin farebbe una fortuna! :carneval:


azz...una percentuale su ogni copula?
dovrebbe chiamarsi pappone.org:mexican:


----------



## ranatan (4 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Attiriamo molti ninfomani in compenso... fosse un sito di incontri e scambismo, admin farebbe una fortuna! :carneval:


"Molte"...ninfomani è un termine riferito solo alle donne


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Molte...ninfomani è un termine riferito solo alle donne


 e dove sono?


----------



## ranatan (4 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> e dove sono?


Ma che c'entra scusa?
Rispondevo a kid che parlava di "molti" al maschile e io l'ho corretto, dicendo che avrebbe dovuto dire molte al femminile


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Molte...ninfomani è un termine riferito solo alle donne


Già... meglio ancora per admin! :carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra scusa?
> Rispondevo a kid che parlava di "molti" al maschile e io l'ho corretto, dicendo che avrebbe dovuto dire molte al femminile


 wellà!!! vabbè che ti sto sul kiulo però l'era una battuta...


----------



## ranatan (4 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Già... meglio ancora per admin! :carneval:


Ma tanto lui le bannerebbe tutte!


----------



## ranatan (4 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> wellà!!! vabbè che ti sto sul kiulo però l'era una battuta...


Già. Sono prevenuta


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Già. Sono prevenuta


 bella roba...


----------



## ranatan (4 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> bella roba...


Che ci vuoi fare...non si può piacere a tutti


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ripeto: non attiriamo traditori...ma cazzari.


il peso della notorietà... :carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Che ci vuoi fare...non si può piacere a tutti


quanta saggezza.....sapendo poi da dove arriva però mi fa pena la cosa...chiudiamola qui va'...vaja con dios...


----------



## ranatan (4 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> quanta saggezza.....sapendo poi da dove arriva però mi fa pena la cosa...chiudiamola qui va'...vaja con dios...


Ah si? E da chi arriva, dimmelo un pò...detto da uno che non fa altro che cancellarsi e poi rientrare mi fa sbellicare dalle risate!
Ma guarda, finiamola qui davvero...quando ho capito che etocle eri tu mi sono girate subito le palle!
Cerchiamo di ignorarci và...il che per fortuna sarà semplicissimo non avendo nulla da dirci


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ah si? E da chi arriva, dimmelo un pò...detto da uno che non fa altro che cancellarsi e poi rientrare mi fa sbellicare dalle risate!
> Ma guarda, finiamola qui davevro...quando ho caoito che etocle eri tu mi sono girati subito le palle!
> Cerchiamo di ignorarci và...


mollami...ma chi ti ha mai fatto niente?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Giugno 2010)

secondo me Gigio era un fake.

comunque l'idea del ginecologo piacione non era male. A quando il thred del prete in fissa per la perpetua? Certa gente ha moooolto tempo libero.


----------



## Gigio74 (4 Giugno 2010)

Nessun fake, rieccomi qua..difficile stare dietro a tutti i vostri post e comunque non posso collegarmi in ogni istante.

Dispiace notare come molti di voi mettano in dubbio la mia professionalità e mi dipingano come un allupato con tanto di laurea e specializzazione, vi sbagliate e anche di grosso.

Per fortuna vengo apprezzato quanto basta per non dare adito a dubbi o doppi sensi sul mio operato ma voi questo, giustamente, non potete saperlo.

Arrivare alla denuncia all'ordine dei medici mi sembra ridicolo, quando poi in giro c'è gente che pratica la professione medica senza laurea.


Capisco i consigli, le bacchettature ma da qua a dipingermi come un "mostro" o un "potenziale infoiato", non ci sto.

Poi se vogliamo trasformare la vicenda in "Pierino ginecologo della SAUB", fate pure..


Grazie a chi ha avuto la compiacenza di rispondere seriamente.

P.S. La ragazza, se per questo, è anche venuta alla visita di controllo qualche giorno prima del primo messaggio, e non ha proferito parola nè tantomeno io le ho fatto delle avances.


----------



## Gigio74 (4 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> A me invece dà un gran fastidio pensare che un professionista che in quel momento ti sta visitando, abbia verso di te dell'interesse sessuale.
> Capisco che un ginecologo è comunque un uomo ma preferirei pensarlo "asettico" in quei momenti...non so se riesco a spiegarmi.
> E non dovrebbe nemmeno dare troppa confidenz alle pazienti, altro che scrivere sms con ti abbraccio, ecc.


 
E infatti se interroggassi una a una le mie pazienti non ne troveresti una che possa ridire del mio  atteggiamento, quindi per favore non cambiamo le carte in tavola e non giungiamo a conclusioni errate!!


----------



## Gigio74 (4 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e comunque, complimenti per la tua professionalità.
> 
> avevo letto di psicologi che si trombano le clienti approfittando del loro stato mentale, avvocati che vanno con le clienti che assistono durante il divorzio, boss che trombano la segretaria, registi che trombano attrici, professori universitari che trombano le studentesse, infermieri che copulano con le pazienti in coma....
> 
> ...


Ci risiamo, adesso vai a vedere che tutta la vicenda nasce dal mio atteggiamento..ti ripeto ti sbagli di grosso, sei fuori strada..paragonarmi a quelle categorie in quegli atteggiamenti lo reputo francamente offensivo nei miei confronti..


----------



## Gigio74 (4 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un professionista, si... il nostro amico a quanto pare, no. Contempla rapito l'abisso.


 

Guarda che non contemplo alcunchè, gradirei un pò più di rispetto.
So che al vostro cospetto sono un novellino, ho chiesto dei consigli non di farmi infangare..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho scritto che lui sì che ha esperienza ed è chiaramente un riferimento alle sue passate vicende, è vero.
> 
> sul fatto che mi ha offesa, figurati ... me ne ha dette ben di peggio tempo fa.
> sai quanto me ne frega..


 Io ho esperienza di corna (giusto per intendersi, anche se è un termine che non ho mai usato...), ma non è carino ribadirmelo mentre rispondo a un altro utente, no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> Guarda che non contemplo alcunchè, gradirei un pò più di rispetto.
> So che al vostro cospetto sono un novellino, ho chiesto dei consigli non di farmi infangare..


 Certamente fai un lavoro particolare che metteresti a rischio avendo rapporti non professionali con una paziente.
Come appunto dicevano altri è pericoloso anche per un professore provarci con le allieve...eppure accade.
Il mio amico ginecologo escludeva la possibilità proprio per deontologia professionale.

Il resto della tua storia era piuttosto squallidina e non puoi negarlo... una tresca tra una neo mamma e un neo papà sarebbe mal vista anche se i due si fossero conosciuti ai giardinetti, non trovi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> secondo me Gigio era un fake.
> 
> comunque l'idea del ginecologo piacione non era male. *A quando il thred del prete in fissa per la perpetua? *Certa gente ha moooolto tempo libero.


Geniale.

Gente, sto morendo dalle risate. :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> Guarda che non contemplo alcunchè, gradirei un pò più di rispetto.
> So che al vostro cospetto sono un novellino, ho chiesto dei consigli non di farmi infangare..


Non te la prendere, stanno provando il terreno.


----------



## Anna A (4 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho esperienza di corna (giusto per intendersi, anche se è un termine che non ho mai usato...), ma non è carino ribadirmelo mentre rispondo a un altro utente, no?


va bene. ammetto che quando leggo insonne mi si smuove la tarantola che tengo a bada e ben nutrita fra i capelli...
ma non ho mica capito perché senti tanto il bisogno di puntualizzare la cosa..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bene. ammetto che quando leggo insonne mi si smuove la tarantola che tengo a bada e ben nutrita fra i capelli...
> ma non ho mica capito perché senti tanto il bisogno di puntualizzare la cosa..


 Perché nonostante il tuo rifiuto della moderazione per principio tu sei sempre moderata e anche estremamente tollerante e quindi mi pare singolare che ci sia ...la tarantola solo per insonne o per altri utenti.

Poi può accadere ...io sono estremamente moderata (nel forum) ma alcuni utenti mi hanno smosso ...lo squalo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lascia perdere i buontemponi, quelli ci son sempre stati in tutti i forum.
> no, io credo che qui il discorso sia di altro genere e cioè che il titolo e sottotilo del forum siano come la pubblicità della fiat: per quanto pubblicizzata sempre una fiat, rimane, nel senso che o segui la linea venite e parlatene come vi pare o cambi il titolo del forum in -tradimento: no grazie! *perché è lampante che qui il tradimento è visto male dai più*, a ragione o torto poco importa, ma il risultato è questo.


Quoto. E non solo il tradimento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> Nessun fake, rieccomi qua..difficile stare dietro a tutti i vostri post e comunque non posso collegarmi in ogni istante.
> 
> Dispiace notare come molti di voi mettano in dubbio la mia professionalità e mi dipingano come un allupato con tanto di laurea e specializzazione, vi sbagliate e anche di grosso.
> 
> ...


Ciao Gigio,  solidarizzo con te perchè..
sappi  che anch'io all'inizio ero considerata un fake.
Qualcuno lo crede ancora, ma tant'è.
Di solito io faccio l'avvocato del diavolo, ma stavolta quoto quelli che ti hanno consigliato di parlare con tua moglie per ritrovare l'affiatamento di coppia, prima di concederti qualche avventura extra.

Da come scrivi sembri una persona empatica, e molto corretta, perchè non ti sei lasciato travolgere dal fiume di moralismo con cui molti degli utenti di questo forum hanno giudicato la tua storia, e non parlo di coloro che ti ritengono una fake, ma di quelli che ritengono te e la signora in questione due poco di buono. 
Io sono pessimista nei tuoi confronti: se avverti la voglia di evadere in questo momento ritengo altamente probabile che prima o poi lo farai.
Magari cerca di capire se la voglia di evasione è legata al momento stressante o alla tua indole, perchè sta lì la differenza.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Gigio, solidarizzo con te perchè..
> sappi che anch'io all'inizio ero considerata un fake.
> Qualcuno lo crede ancora, ma tant'è.
> Di solito io faccio l'avvocato del diavolo, ma stavolta quoto quelli che ti hanno consigliato di parlare con tua moglie per ritrovare l'affiatamento di coppia, prima di concederti qualche avventura extra.
> ...


Sapresti esporre cosa secondo te è una brava persona nelle relazioni interpersonali?


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Gigio, solidarizzo con te perchè..
> sappi che anch'io all'inizio ero considerata un fake.
> Qualcuno lo crede ancora, ma tant'è.
> Di solito io faccio l'avvocato del diavolo, ma stavolta quoto quelli che ti hanno consigliato di parlare con tua moglie per ritrovare l'affiatamento di coppia, prima di concederti qualche avventura extra.
> ...


Chiara, perdonami, la signora è indubbiamente una poco di buono... manco l'ha vista in faccia quella nuova creaturina e già pensa al prossimo che in quel ventre entrerà... ma siii seria...ma se tua madre incinta di te fosse andata a procacciarsi botet di sesso con un altro e tu a posteriori l'ìavessi saputo ma cosa avresti pensato di lei? uan santa? una pura? una donna normale? manco il sacro momento in cui sei piena di altro è da rispettare nella vita? finchè ti schieri contro chi ha detto a lui che non era professionale posso capire, anche perchè lui ha solo avuto dei dubbi, chiedeva consigli, non è che c'è stato o ha intenzione di starci con la paziente...ma la paziente, suvvia... trovami moralità in quella donna e io ti faccio il monumento!!!
Per inciso non è mai carino che si sporchi l'etica professionale (io ho insegnato un anno al serale e c'erano fior fiore di giovanottoni e uomini di una certa che un pò per il mio ruolo, un pò perchè ero veramente giovane ce provavano come zozzi!) ma Gigio ha solo avuto un dubbio, non mi pare invece di aver letto qui che ha allungato le mani o ha dato adito più del suo solito modo di relazionarsi (dice che è gioviale con tutte)...magari gli attacchi a lui son stati un pò forti (sebbene io creda che c'ha pensato pure troppo a 'sta puerpera!)...
Però Chiara,perdonami, non difendere l'indifendibile...quelal donna non si può difendere...ce l'hai tu una madre? una figlia? una sorella? la vedresti col pancione pieno di te o di tua nipote sollazzarsi con il I venuto tanto perchè è un gran figo (si, il I venuto...il ginecologo, il macellaio, l idraulico, il medico generico, quello che ti fa la dichiarazione dei redditi...persone che conosci e frequentio ma non puoi definire nè amici nè altro!)... un conto è far la moderna, l'alternativa, la godereccia (nel senso di quelal a cui piace il sesso e non vuole o può farne a meno), l'ancella della Dea Venere senza macchia e senza paura che non giudica perchè non vuol essere giudicata, unconto è non guardare davanti al proprio naso...
Tra l'altro io non credo che manco il nostro Gigio pensi che sia un concentrato di virtù la sua paziente... forse lo pensi solo tu! Ti faccio una domanda: non è che il tuo difendere a spada tratta anche chi palesemente non ha un atteggiamento corretto (non parlo di Gigio che non ha fatto che riferir proposte e chieder consiglio ma di chi le proposte e le ha fatte e anche in un certo stato!) nasconda il desiderio di voler esser sempre apparentemente super-partes...ognuno si comporta come vuole e quindi ad un palmo da me anche io fccio ciò che voglio? io l'ho detto mille volte che se uno è maggiorenne, sano di mente e consenziente alla fin fine può far sì come vuole salvo poi prendersene le conseguenze, ma da qui a dire che una persona che palesemente mal si comporta alla fin fine la stiamo giudicando..... veramente per te è normale avere una creatura in grembo e darsi al miglior offerente per giunta impegnato anche lui? io sarei curiosa di sapere come veramente la pensi... non è che giustificando i comportamenti di chiunque si possan in tal modo giustificare anche i propri? mi risulta curioso sul serio sapere come si può difendere il comportamento di una ragazza tale... nonparlo di Gigio, parlo di lei.... anche da Gigio, poi vorrei sapere cosa ne pensa....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Chiara, perdonami, *la signora è indubbiamente una poco di buono*... manco l'ha vista in faccia quella nuova creaturina e già pensa al prossimo che in quel ventre entrerà... ma siii seria...ma se tua madre incinta di te fosse andata a procacciarsi botet di sesso con un altro e tu a posteriori l'ìavessi saputo ma cosa avresti pensato di lei? uan santa? una pura? una donna normale? manco il sacro momento in cui sei piena di altro è da rispettare nella vita? finchè ti schieri contro chi ha detto a lui che non era professionale posso capire, anche perchè lui ha solo avuto dei dubbi, chiedeva consigli, non è che c'è stato o ha intenzione di starci con la paziente...ma la paziente, suvvia... trovami moralità in quella donna e io ti faccio il monumento!!!
> *Per inciso non è mai carino che si sporchi l'etica professionale* (io ho insegnato un anno al serale e c'erano fior fiore di giovanottoni e uomini di una certa che un pò per il mio ruolo, un pò perchè ero veramente giovane ce provavano come zozzi!) ma Gigio ha solo avuto un dubbio, non mi pare invece di aver letto qui che ha allungato le mani o ha dato adito più del suo solito modo di relazionarsi (dice che è gioviale con tutte)...magari gli attacchi a lui son stati un pò forti (sebbene io creda che c'ha pensato pure troppo a 'sta puerpera!)...
> Però Chiara,perdonami, non difendere l'indifendibile...quelal donna non si può difendere...ce l'hai tu una madre? *una figlia?* una sorella? la vedresti col pancione pieno di te o di tua nipote sollazzarsi con il I venuto tanto perchè è un gran figo (si, il I venuto...il ginecologo, il macellaio, l idraulico, il medico generico, quello che ti fa la dichiarazione dei redditi...persone che conosci e frequentio ma non puoi definire nè amici nè altro!)... un conto è far la moderna, l'alternativa, la godereccia (nel senso di quelal a cui piace il sesso e non vuole o può farne a meno), l'ancella della Dea Venere senza macchia e senza paura che non giudica perchè non vuol essere giudicata, unconto è non guardare davanti al proprio naso...
> Tra l'altro io non credo che manco il nostro Gigio pensi che sia un concentrato di virtù la sua paziente... forse lo pensi solo tu! Ti faccio una domanda: non è che il tuo difendere a spada tratta anche chi palesemente non ha un atteggiamento corretto (non parlo di Gigio che non ha fatto che riferir proposte e chieder consiglio ma di chi le proposte e le ha fatte e anche in un certo stato!) nasconda il desiderio di voler esser sempre apparentemente super-partes...ognuno si comporta come vuole e quindi ad un palmo da me anche io fccio ciò che voglio? io l'ho detto mille volte che se uno è maggiorenne, sano di mente e consenziente alla fin fine può far sì come vuole salvo poi prendersene le conseguenze, ma da qui a dire che una persona che palesemente mal si comporta alla fin fine la stiamo giudicando.....* veramente per te è normale avere una creatura in grembo e darsi al miglior offerente per giunta impegnato anche lui?* io sarei curiosa di sapere come veramente la pensi... non è che giustificando i comportamenti di chiunque si possan in tal modo giustificare anche i propri? mi risulta curioso sul serio sapere come si può difendere il comportamento di una ragazza tale... nonparlo di Gigio, parlo di lei.... anche da Gigio, poi vorrei sapere cosa ne pensa....


Tinkerbell, hai ragione...io non credo sia normale darsi al miglior offerente con una creatura in grembo, nemmeno io che sono una poco di buono lo farei, e non l'ho fatto a suo tempo. Però i motivi che spingono quella donna non li conosciamo, e solo per questo io non mi permetto di definirla "indubbiamente una poco di buono".
Ti dico una cosa, ma penso che già lo saprai: anche una donna in gravidanza ha voglia di fare sesso, ma ci sono molti uomini che non toccano le mogli/compagne per tutti i nove mesi delle loro gravidanze perchè si fanno un sacco di seghe mentali... te lo dico perchè mio marito era uno di questi...io allora non me la sono presa , ma se per caso la signora fosse un caso del genere e a differenza di me e di altre donne si fosse messa in testa di rivendicare un suo supposto diritto?

Il dottore non deve assolutamente sporcare la sua etica professionale, su questo penso siamo tutti d'accordo: se volesse veramente infiocchettarla dovrà  trovare un  modo  corretto di aggirare l'ostacolo senza compromettere la sua deontologia.

Ma non mi è sfuggito che tu in ben tre momenti del tuo discorso tendi a difendere lui, laddove lei viene giustiziata senza appello...e non ne capisco il motivo.

Infine: sì, io cerco di essere sempre super partes e di valutare le situazioni da diversi punti di vista, perchè è la mia natura e perchè mi auguro ( ma non me lo aspetto) che non giudicando posso sperare in un egual trattamento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sapresti esporre cosa secondo te è una brava persona nelle relazioni interpersonali?


Una persona che non pretende , non si arroga diritti nei confronti di altre persone solo perchè le ha frequentate, non  promette inutilmente, sa cos'è la discrezione, non si arrabbia pensando che gli altri si comportino male perchè ce l'hanno con lei.
In altre parole non pensa di essere il centro del mondo, e che le sia tutto dovuto.
Una persona che parte da queste basi di solito rispetta le idee degli altri, espone il suo pensiero serenamente senza volerlo imporre a tutti i costi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Una persona che non pretende , non si arroga diritti nei confronti di altre persone solo perchè le ha frequentate, non promette inutilmente, sa cos'è la discrezione, non si arrabbia pensando che gli altri si comportino male perchè ce l'hanno con lei.
> In altre parole non pensa di essere il centro del mondo, e che le sia tutto dovuto.
> Una persona che parte da queste basi di solito rispetta le idee degli altri, espone il suo pensiero serenamente senza volerlo imporre a tutti i costi.


 E quali doveri questa brava persona ritiene di avere nei confronti degli altri, a parte la discrezione*?




*anche i mafiosi tengo in gran valore la discrezione.


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Una persona che parte da queste basi di solito rispetta le idee degli altri, espone il suo pensiero serenamente senza volerlo imporre a tutti i costi.


Per te è così ma posso dirti che è evidentemente non così! Una persona del genere non riesce a vedere quando manca di rispetto al prossimo ed allo stesso tempo se la prenderebbe se quel prossimo si arrabbiasse di quella mancanza di rispetto. Rispettare le idee viene solo dopo al rispetto in senso più elevato, se non si riesce rispettare una persona non si può rispettare in nessun modo le idee altrui.
Motivo per cui i traditori fanno del male, perchè a volte sono anche persone intelligenti, a volte piacevoli e quando sono colte con le mani nel sacco...usano tanti ragionamenti per spiegare tutto e pper fare in modo che il tradito rispetti le sue idee su quello che ha fatto, si può capire un tradimento per questo, ma non deve mai essere giustificato, mai deve rimanere impunito come tutti i crimini e tutti i criminali.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per te è così ma posso dirti che è evidentemente non così! Una persona del genere non riesce a vedere quando manca di rispetto al prossimo ed allo stesso tempo *se la prenderebbe se quel prossimo si arrabbiasse di quella mancanza di rispetto*. Rispettare le idee viene solo dopo al rispetto in senso più elevato, se non si riesce rispettare una persona non si può rispettare in nessun modo le idee altrui.
> Motivo per cui i traditori fanno del male, perchè a volte sono anche persone intelligenti, a volte piacevoli e quando sono colte con le mani nel sacco...usano tanti ragionamenti per spiegare tutto e pper fare in modo che il tradito rispetti le sue idee su quello che ha fatto, si può capire un tradimento per questo, ma non deve mai essere giustificato, mai deve rimanere impunito come *tutti i crimini e tutti i criminali*.


 
Suvvia, Daniele....crimini, criminali.....
la legge italiana non punisce più i fedifraghi, fortunatamente....

ma vedi che è impossibile stabilire univocamente cosa sia una "brava persona", in quanto tu stesso dici che i traditori a volte sono piacevoli, intelligenti...qualcuno potrebbe addirittura affermare che sono più piacevoli di altre persone magari fedelissime, ma ignoranti e indisponenti.... e per rispondere anche a Persa, oserei dire che molte persone ritengono i mafiosi delle brave persone, intelligenti e di parola, oltre che discrete. Quello che intendevo è che nel  rapportarsi con gli altri la cosa migliore è quella di dare quel che ci si sente di dare, senza cercare di compiacere a tutti i costi.


Nel caso specifico di Gigio non mi azzarderei a stabilire se lui o la sua cliente siano delle brave persone o meno...per quel che attiene la sfera del tradimento evidentemente si stanno avventurando su un terreno insidioso che devono cercare di gestire al meglio. Se questo "meglio" (per loro) sarà instaurare una relazione o cercare di dimenticarsi per dedicarsi alle rispettive famiglie non è compito nostro valutarlo. Comunque molti buoni consigli e pareri sono stati già espressi


P.s. Io non me la prenderei affatto se mio marito mi accusasse di mancargli di rispetto perchè lo tradisco, sarebbe comunque una sua sensazione che non ha niente a che vedere con le mie reali intenzioni.


----------



## Anna A (5 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Suvvia, Daniele....crimini, criminali.....
> la legge italiana non punisce più i fedifraghi, fortunatamente....
> 
> ma vedi che è impossibile stabilire univocamente cosa sia una "brava persona", in quanto tu stesso dici che i traditori a volte sono piacevoli, intelligenti...qualcuno potrebbe addirittura affermare che sono più piacevoli di altre persone magari fedelissime, ma ignoranti e indisponenti.... e per rispondere anche a Persa, oserei dire che molte persone ritengono i mafiosi delle brave persone, intelligenti e di parola, oltre che discrete. Quello che intendevo è che nel rapportarsi con gli altri la cosa migliore è quella di dare quel che ci si sente di dare, senza cercare di compiacere a tutti i costi.
> ...


bè, ci mancherebbe pure che tu te la prendessi con lui per questo, eh..
capisco il discorso delle intenzioni, e molto bene, pure.. ma nel caso del rispetto l'unica cosa sensata è incassare e stare zitti, per me.


----------



## Mariner (5 Giugno 2010)

Te lo dico con due sole parole: LASCIA PERDERE :up:


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2010)

Chiara, una persona che tradisce non sarà mai piacevole come una con le palle! Un traditore è a prescindere un debole, da capire, da compatire spesso ma sinceramente non da giustificare. Se tu sapessi che a tuo marito sapere dei tuoi tradimenti facesse male anche se tu non lo fai contro di lui sapresti che il saperlo sarebbe contro di lui, come staresti? Oppure come tutti i bravi traditori usi la formula magica "se ne farebbe una ragione", la prima delle stronzate da traditori.
Sinceramente vorrei vedere i traditori traditi ma in un altro campo, magari in quello economico dal coniuge, che si intasca in segreto tutti i soldi dell'altro, vorrei vedere quanto questa rapina sarebbe giustificabile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Suvvia, Daniele....crimini, criminali.....
> la legge italiana non punisce più i fedifraghi, fortunatamente....
> 
> ma vedi che è impossibile stabilire univocamente cosa sia una "brava persona", in quanto tu stesso dici che i traditori a volte sono piacevoli, intelligenti...qualcuno potrebbe addirittura affermare che sono più piacevoli di altre persone magari fedelissime, ma ignoranti e indisponenti.... e per rispondere anche a Persa, oserei dire che molte persone ritengono i mafiosi delle brave persone, intelligenti e di parola, oltre che discrete. Quello che intendevo è che nel rapportarsi con gli altri la cosa migliore è quella di dare quel che ci si sente di dare, senza cercare di compiacere a tutti i costi.
> ...


 Guarda che c'è un limite anche al relativismo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che c'è un limite anche al relativismo...


Eh, sì..certo...ma lascio a te l'onore di stabilire quel limite
Io sono  un'utente tollerante....:mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, una persona che tradisce non sarà mai piacevole come una con le palle! Un traditore è a prescindere un debole, da capire, da compatire spesso ma sinceramente non da giustificare. Se tu sapessi che a tuo marito *sapere* dei tuoi tradimenti facesse male anche se tu non lo fai contro di lui sapresti che il *saperlo* sarebbe contro di lui, come staresti? Oppure come tutti i bravi traditori usi la formula magica "se ne farebbe una ragione", la prima delle stronzate da traditori.
> Sinceramente vorrei vedere i traditori traditi ma in un altro campo, magari in quello economico dal coniuge, che si intasca in segreto tutti i soldi dell'altro, vorrei vedere quanto questa rapina sarebbe giustificabile.


Daniele caro, pur rispettando la tua idea (chè certo avrà i suoi motivi per essere tale), penso che tu debba rassegnarti al fatto che ci sono traditori che non si sentono affatto deboli, da capire e da compatire...se anche gli altri li vedono così, non è detto che loro debbano sentirsi così.

E' la parola *sapere*, nel senso di essere a conoscenza, la chiave di tutto.
Un traditore deve fare in modo che il partner non sappia : è un suo dovere.

Ma secondo me non si può fare il paragone con i soldi....tradendo il coniuge con discrezione e intelligenza non credo che gli si rubi niente.
Il furto si concretizza nel momento in cui questi viene a sapere.


----------



## perdutamente (6 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Daniele caro, pur rispettando la tua idea (chè certo avrà i suoi motivi per essere tale), penso che tu debba rassegnarti al fatto che ci sono traditori che non si sentono affatto deboli, da capire e da compatire...se anche gli altri li vedono così, non è detto che loro debbano sentirsi così.
> 
> E' la parola *sapere*, nel senso di essere a conoscenza, la chiave di tutto.
> Un traditore deve fare in modo che il partner non sappia : è un suo dovere.
> ...


Quindi tradire è un furto in potenza che diventa atto (ad atto già commesso) solo quando il tradito percepisce tradita la sua fiducia; insomma solo quando il "conuige" si sente tradito, l'atto del tradimento (da semplice e libero atto del traditore) si trasforma in tradimento.
Filosoficamente e "logicamente" parlando potresti anche avere ragione: ma a che serve filosofeggiare su un atto umano di questo tipo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Quindi tradire è un furto in potenza che diventa atto (ad atto già commesso) solo quando il tradito percepisce tradita la sua fiducia; insomma solo quando il "conuige" si sente tradito, l'atto del tradimento (da semplice e libero atto del traditore) si trasforma in tradimento.
> Filosoficamente e "logicamente" parlando potresti anche avere ragione: ma a che serve filosofeggiare su un atto umano di questo tipo?


Mi complimento per la spiegazione, veramente ben costruita e ben scritta.
Infatti non si dovrebbe filosofeggiare su questo, ma solo agire e prendere decisioni. 
Nel caso specifico di Gigio e della sua paziente (perchè nel 3d bisogna attenersi al tema, come ha giustamente ricordato l'amministratore) io chiedo: perchè smanettare con gli sms come due adolescenti?
Si prenda una decisione e si tiri avanti.


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi complimento per la spiegazione, veramente ben costruita e ben scritta.
> Infatti non si dovrebbe filosofeggiare su questo, ma solo agire e prendere decisioni.
> Nel caso specifico di Gigio e della sua paziente (perchè nel 3d bisogna attenersi al tema, come ha giustamente ricordato l'amministratore) io chiedo: perchè smanettare con gli sms come due adolescenti?
> *Si prenda una decisione e si tiri avanti*.


questo lo scrivi in assenza di interventismo o hai una tua opionione/consiglio su tale decisione?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> questo lo scrivi in assenza di interventismo o hai una tua opionione/consiglio su tale decisione?


Io ho sempre un'opinione, che però non è ben vista in questo forum:

se si è manifestata la spinta a tradire io propendo per farlo.

Sopire tagliare, tagliare sopire (la voglia di tradire)...di solito è una buona cosa per glia ltri, ma non per chi ha avvertito la spinta dentro di sè.


----------



## perdutamente (6 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ho sempre un'opinione, che però non è ben vista in questo forum:
> 
> se si è manifestata la spinta a tradire io propendo per farlo.
> 
> Sopire tagliare, tagliare sopire (la voglia di tradire)...di solito è una buona cosa per glia ltri, ma non per chi ha avvertito la spinta dentro di sè.


Chi sente questa spinta a far qualcosa che potrebbe trasformarsi in tradimento, causando dolore in un'altra persona, o lo fa e poi si pente (sta male, ha bisogno di conforto e di parlare) o lo fa e continua a farlo senza bisogno ne' di esternare ne' di regalare perle di saggezza. La prima categoria spesso capita in forum, la seconda che solitamente è molto soddisfatta della propria esistenza, tace e sorride alla vita.
Se una persona sente una titubanza a compiere un atto potenzialmente "dolorifico" per altri, viene la voglia di fermare il suo atto. Chi vuol tradire non dovrebbe sopire la sua volontà e le sue energie, ma capire da dove queste energie provengano. Se poi Gigio, avendoci pensato bene, vuol far sesso con la tipa...fatti suoi, non credo serva una spinta da parte di un forum per far sesso con qualcuno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh, sì..certo...ma lascio a te l'onore di stabilire quel limite
> Io sono un'utente tollerante....:mexican:


 Io no

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emTX7p6Gw9o&feature=related


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ho sempre un'opinione, che però non è ben vista in questo forum:
> 
> se si è manifestata la spinta a tradire io propendo per farlo.
> 
> Sopire tagliare, tagliare sopire (la voglia di tradire)...di solito è una buona cosa per glia ltri, ma non per chi ha avvertito la spinta dentro di sè.


 avrei voluto non lo avessi scritto perchè adesso vorrei sapere il perchè (e io faccio parte della quota di quelli che malvedono la tua opinione)


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Giugno 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Chi sente questa spinta a far qualcosa che potrebbe trasformarsi in tradimento, causando dolore in un'altra persona, o lo fa e poi si pente (sta male, ha bisogno di conforto e di parlare) o lo fa e continua a farlo senza bisogno ne' di esternare ne' di regalare perle di saggezza. La prima categoria spesso capita in forum, la seconda che solitamente è molto soddisfatta della propria esistenza, tace e sorride alla vita.
> Se una persona sente una titubanza a compiere un atto potenzialmente "dolorifico" per altri, viene la voglia di fermare il suo atto. Chi vuol tradire non dovrebbe sopire la sua volontà e le sue energie, ma capire da dove queste energie provengano. Se poi Gigio, avendoci pensato bene, vuol far sesso con la tipa...fatti suoi, non credo serva una spinta da parte di un forum per far sesso con qualcuno.


 alla stregua di animali...che tristezza però (è questa è SOLO la mia opinione eh?)


----------



## perdutamente (6 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> alla stregua di animali...che tristezza però (è questa è SOLO la mia opinione eh?)


I leoni scrivono nei forum prima di ingravidare le leonesse? 
Gli animali non fanno tutto questo gran parlare e filosofeggiare della loro vita sessuale, ne' incitano gli altri animali al tradimento...se Gigio sentisse anche una minima parte di lui (e dovrebbe sentirne tante a dire il vero) che non vorrebbe tradire la moglie, non dovrebbe assolutamente farlo; se Gigio fosse stato straconvinto di voler tradire la moglie, non avrebbe nemmeno scritto qui, secondo me. Il mio consiglio non era infatti di tradire.


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Giugno 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> I leoni scrivono nei forum prima di ingravidare le leonesse?
> Gli animali non fanno tutto questo gran parlare e filosofeggiare della loro vita sessuale, ne' incitano gli altri animali al tradimento...se Gigio sentisse anche una minima parte di lui (e dovrebbe sentirne tante a dire il vero) che non vorrebbe tradire la moglie, non dovrebbe assolutamente farlo; se Gigio fosse stato straconvinto di voler tradire la moglie, non avrebbe nemmeno scritto qui, secondo me. Il mio consiglio non era infatti di tradire.


sul "fatti suoi" però ci sarebbe molto da dire....quello che hai scritto permettimi è un'ottima iperbole ma tale rimane...


----------



## Old Aleluja (6 Giugno 2010)

comunque crolol dal sonno e vado a dormire...notte


----------



## perdutamente (6 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> comunque crolol dal sonno e vado a dormire...notte


Eteocle, io penso che se dopo aver sentito consigli e pareri, Gigio rimane dell'idea di tradire, sono fatti suoi, nel senso di non miei, mica posso andare sul suo lettino (o dove vorrà consumare) e fermarlo, o no?

Buonanotte Eteocle


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> comunque crolol dal sonno e vado a dormire...notte


 Notte...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Giugno 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Eteocle, io penso che se dopo aver sentito consigli e pareri, Gigio rimane dell'idea di tradire, sono fatti suoi, nel senso di non miei, mica posso andare sul suo lettino (o dove vorrà consumare) e fermarlo, o no?
> 
> Buonanotte Eteocle


 Non sono fatti nostri, ma ...non sono solo fatti suoi...


----------



## perdutamente (6 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sono fatti nostri, ma ...non sono solo fatti suoi...


Certo che deve pensare alla moglie e ai suoi figli, l'ho scritto in tutti i post rivolti a lui. Con "fatti suoi" intendevo che non mi sento nessuno per imporre a lui di fare o non fare qualcosa.
Per me, lo ripeto, se ha dei dubbi (e fortunatamente ne ha) dovrebbe fermarsi in tempo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Giugno 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Certo che deve pensare alla moglie e ai suoi figli, l'ho scritto in tutti i post rivolti a lui. Con "fatti suoi" intendevo che non mi sento nessuno per imporre a lui di fare o non fare qualcosa.
> Per me, lo ripeto, se ha dei dubbi (e fortunatamente ne ha) dovrebbe fermarsi in tempo.


 Non contestavo te...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (6 Giugno 2010)

Lo sai quale è il punto? ho imparato che non ripeterò assolutamente mai più nè su questo nè su altri forum i racconti che scrissi qui e che tanto mi fecero soffrire all'epoca, proprio perchè c'è gente che mi ci ha preso ampiamente per il sedere e, a quello che vedo, ancora continua.
Meno male che sono storie che ho superato e che sento ormai lontanissime da me, altrimenti avrei risposto nel solito modo poco urbano e mi sarei fatto bannare. Auguro a nessuno di essere schernito e sbeffeggiato per qualcosa che lo fa soffrire. Dimostra solo l'essere un animale indegno di appartenere alla razza umana.
Ho questo nuovo approccio perchè attualmente sono felicemente fidanzato con una italiana, molto bella, giovane professionista, personalità energica, 1000 interessi, senso dell'umorismo dirompente, ancora più abbiente di me e che provvede a tutto per me (dall'asciugatura dei capelli posto doccia alla colazione a letto tutti i giorni), non solo a parole, ma anche con i fatti. Per inciso, memore delle scorse esperienze, che mi hanno insegnato che non importa se uno dice di amarti, ma importa quello che fa per te, l'ho messa alla prova più volte. lei le ha tutte quante superate, facendomi sentire, per la prima volta in vita mia, davvero amato per quello che sono e non per quello che posso offrire.  

se poi qualcuno è invidioso di me e non perde occasione per attaccarmi inutilmente, mentre do il mio contributo a delle discussioni (magari opinabile, ma sempre frutto delle mie esperienze, di una attenta analisi della natura e delle interazioni umane) visto che non ci ho mai parlato virtualmente e neppure mi conosce di persona, faccia pure. così facendo dimostra solo la sua pochezza. io certe cose le ho ampiamente superate e sono maturato. mi sembra evidente che tutto questo astio è derivato dal mio essere qualcuno o qualcosa a cui qualcuno non può minimamente aspirare, visto che quel qualcuno ha ridotto la sua vita a digitare su forum di discussione, alla ricerca di una ragione di vita. Io una vita ce l'ho ed è pure bella, visto che sono bello, giovane, elegante (la settimana scorsa ho comprato 6 completi con 6 parure cravatta-pochette-gemelli), benestante, con un lavoro che mi piace che mi porta spesso a viaggiare e ad essere a contatto con chi conta davvero a livello planetario e che si fida di me per incarichi disparati, pieno di interessi e con una cultura sopraumana e un senso dell'umorismo da stupro. io ho visto e vedrò tutto quanto il porco mondo. Se adesso ci mettiamo pure il fatto che adesso sono sentimentalmente felice, guardo certa gente come i giganti guardano le formiche. 

il vostro I.d.s. di vicinato.



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sono fatti nostri, ma ...non sono solo fatti suoi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Lo sai quale è il punto? ho imparato che non ripeterò assolutamente mai più nè su questo nè su altri forum i racconti che scrissi qui e che tanto mi fecero soffrire all'epoca, proprio perchè c'è gente che mi ci ha preso ampiamente per il sedere e, a quello che vedo, ancora continua.
> Meno male che sono storie che ho superato e che sento ormai lontanissime da me, altrimenti avrei risposto nel solito modo poco urbano e mi sarei fatto bannare. Auguro a nessuno di essere schernito e sbeffeggiato per qualcosa che lo fa soffrire. Dimostra solo l'essere un animale indegno di appartenere alla razza umana.
> Ho questo nuovo approccio perchè attualmente sono felicemente fidanzato con una italiana, molto bella, giovane professionista, personalità energica, 1000 interessi, senso dell'umorismo dirompente, ancora più abbiente di me e che provvede a tutto per me (dall'asciugatura dei capelli posto doccia alla colazione a letto tutti i giorni), non solo a parole, ma anche con i fatti. Per inciso, memore delle scorse esperienze, che mi hanno insegnato che non importa se uno dice di amarti, ma importa quello che fa per te, l'ho messa alla prova più volte. lei le ha tutte quante superate, facendomi sentire, per la prima volta in vita mia, davvero amato per quello che sono e non per quello che posso offrire.
> 
> ...


 Non so perché rispondi citando me che (nonostante sia stata da te più volte insultata in passato e usando quello che avevo scritto...) in questo caso ho sì trovato eccessiva la tua reazione, ma l'ho ricnosciuta, in questo caso, provocata.

Sono lieta se ora sei sereno ...ma non appari sereno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so perché rispondi citando me che (nonostante sia stata da te più volte insultata in passato e usando quello che avevo scritto...) in questo caso ho sì trovato eccessiva la tua reazione, ma l'ho ricnosciuta, in questo caso, provocata.
> 
> Sono lieta se ora sei sereno ...ma non appari sereno.


Nemmeno tu appari serena.. una distinta signora di mezza età come te non dovrebbe sentire l'esigenza di mandare aff.... una poco di buono come me.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Giugno 2010)

Insonne, ti invidio, ma per te


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> avrei voluto non lo avessi scritto perchè adesso vorrei sapere il perchè (e io faccio parte della quota di quelli che malvedono la tua opinione)



Eteocle...perchè?

Quando parlavo di tagliare e sopire, non intendevo riferirmi a quello che consigliano a Gigio di fare i vari utenti, ma a ciò che egli opera su di lui.
In poche parole: si sta reprimendo?
Perchè evitare di tradire è una buona cosa, anzi, un'ottima cosa, solo se non è un sacrificio fatto in favore degli altri, e quando Gigio parla del fatto che col corpo è presente a casa, ma con la testa no...mi sembra che la sua voglia di evasione sia evidente.
Una voglia che come un tarlo continuerà a scavare, giusta o sbagliata che sia.
E non tutti abbiamo la vocazione al sacrificio.
Non tutti siamo puri e duri come alcuni utenti di questo forum, che io ammiro tantissimo per la loro coerenza in materia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nemmeno tu appari serena.. una distinta signora di mezza età come te non dovrebbe sentire l'esigenza di mandare aff.... una poco di buono come me.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emTX7p6Gw9o&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa di questo passo la "Santita' " la mandi a farsi fo**ere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa di questo passo la "Santita' " la mandi a farsi fo**ere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :rotfl: ....ma soprattutto ci mando chi se lo merita...


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl: ....ma soprattutto ci mando chi se lo merita...



... povera Chiara  la stai proprio maltrattando 





PS :idea:
ma tu pensi quello che penso io? :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... povera Chiara  la stai proprio maltrattando
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non so cosa pensi ...ma lo penso anch'io... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so cosa pensi ...ma lo penso anch'io... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Io so che tu sai  quello che io penZo :mrgreen: oramai ti e' entrato nelle vene :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa chiudi tu stanotte? ... io vado a nanna buonanotte .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa chiudi tu stanotte? ... io vado a nanna buonanotte .


 Buonanotte ...io sto finendo in fattoria... :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa di questo passo la "Santita' " la mandi a farsi fo**ere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Eh sì, Marì...

la vedi la tua firma? Dì all'utente "santa subito" di leggersela bene.


----------



## Anna A (7 Giugno 2010)

*parli come Napoleone..*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Lo sai quale è il punto? ho imparato che non ripeterò assolutamente mai più nè su questo nè su altri forum i racconti che scrissi qui e che tanto mi fecero soffrire all'epoca, proprio perchè c'è gente che mi ci ha preso ampiamente per il sedere e, a quello che vedo, ancora continua.
> Meno male che sono storie che ho superato e che sento ormai lontanissime da me, altrimenti avrei risposto nel solito modo poco urbano e mi sarei fatto bannare. Auguro a nessuno di essere schernito e sbeffeggiato per qualcosa che lo fa soffrire. Dimostra solo l'essere un animale indegno di appartenere alla razza umana.
> Ho questo nuovo approccio perchè attualmente sono felicemente fidanzato con una italiana, molto bella, giovane professionista, personalità energica, 1000 interessi, senso dell'umorismo dirompente, ancora più abbiente di me e che provvede a tutto per me (dall'asciugatura dei capelli posto doccia alla colazione a letto tutti i giorni), non solo a parole, ma anche con i fatti. Per inciso, memore delle scorse esperienze, che mi hanno insegnato che non importa se uno dice di amarti, ma importa quello che fa per te, l'ho messa alla prova più volte. lei le ha tutte quante superate, facendomi sentire, per la prima volta in vita mia, davvero amato per quello che sono e non per quello che posso offrire.
> 
> ...


hi, hi, hi...:rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (7 Giugno 2010)

*ma io di più*

ho visto cose che voi umani..


navi da combattimento in fiamme al largo dei bastioni di Orione ...
e ho visto i raggi B, balenare nel buio vicino alle porte di tannhäuser.


----------



## Anna A (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so perché rispondi citando me che (nonostante sia stata da te più volte insultata in passato e usando quello che avevo scritto...) *in questo caso ho sì trovato eccessiva la tua reazione, ma l'ho ricnosciuta, in questo caso, provocata.*
> 
> Sono lieta se ora sei sereno ...ma non appari sereno.


bè, scusami.. ma provacata come?
cioè lui può dire cose trucide su ogni cosa che legge e se una lo contraddice allora lo provoca?
dai.. siamo seri...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, scusami.. ma provacata come?
> cioè lui può dire cose trucide su ogni cosa che legge e se una lo contraddice allora lo provoca?
> dai.. siamo seri...


In questo caso non l'hai contraddetto hai fatto riferimento alle sue vicende confidate.
Poi lui ha ecceduto.


----------



## Anna A (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In questo caso non l'hai contraddetto hai fatto riferimento alle sue vicende confidate.
> Poi lui ha ecceduto.


boh a me pare di essere un'aliena..
le spara talmente grosse che non so come fate a pensare che io lo provochi..
poi, fate vobis. 
conoscenze planetarei, cultura sopraumana... e sono io che provoco ricordandogli il fly down?
'ndemo va..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> boh a me pare di essere un'aliena..
> le spara talmente grosse che non so come fate a pensare che io lo provochi..
> poi, fate vobis.
> conoscenze planetarei, cultura sopraumana... e sono io che provoco ricordandogli il fly down?
> 'ndemo va..


 Possibile ironizzare su affermazioni che meritano un "boom!" o anche ignorarle. Mi pare che sia diverso dal dire "tu te ne intendi" in riferimento a esperienze vissute.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (7 Giugno 2010)

Persa, ti ringrazio di perorare la mia causa, ma con certa gente ti assicuro che è tempo perso. Sta tipa ha deciso che la sua unica ragione di vita su sto forum è quella di attaccare me (roba che neppure mi conosce dal vivo) per cose personali, ripeto, strasuperate e che non la riguardano per niente. Da notare che lo fa sempre quando io mi rivolgo ad altri, visto che a lei non mi sono mai rivolto (è neklla mia lista ignorati). Ho passato più di 3 mesi in un paese straniero, dall'altra parte del mondo, a mediare conflitti internazionali assieme a svariate altre eterogenee inteligentiae provenienti da parecchi altri paesi nel mondo. L'ottusità che vedo in certa gente non è pari neppure a quella dell'ultimo consigliere diplomatico birmano (e robba che stanno sotto na dittatura militare, eh!), o all'Himam nigeriano. Non mi riferisco solo a sta tipa, sia chiaro, ma proprio all'italico modo di relazionarsi con gli altri, che, in presenza di conflitto, è sempre ottuso, ma dell'ottusità peggiore... quella sterile. Mai una soluzione, solo astiose ripicche. (liti di condominio, forum di discussione, clacson al semaforo appena verde, accoltellamenti a San Lorenzo, vendette di impiegati statali che ti insabbiano le pratiche solo perchè gli hai detto una parola di troppo.. ecc...) 
Purtroppo sta tipa (inteso come facente parte di un genus e non come individuo, proprio perchè non le do importanza) è solo il prodotto di una deriva culturale, sociale e sessuale a cui noi tutti assistiamo di continuo e a cui solo i savi non si lasceranno andare.  Io stavo per, ma poi l'estate scorsa ho avuto un'illuminazione che ha cambiato tutto. Adesso sono una persona nuova. Diversa. Non so se migliore, ma sto capendo davvero molte cose della gente che prima non vedevo.  
Spero solo che il tempo le regali qualcosa di meglio a cui pensare, oltre a quel briciolo di saggezza e di equilibrio che le permetterebbe di vivere meglio, attesa la brevità della vita e lo spreco di energie. Leonardo diceva: "ai malintenzionati riservo il silenzio. perchè sprecar tempo con loro?".

Ad ogni modo, il ginecologo si è eclissato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Persa, ti ringrazio di perorare la mia causa, ma con certa gente ti assicuro che è tempo perso. Sta tipa ha deciso che la sua unica ragione di vita su sto forum è quella di attaccare me (roba che neppure mi conosce dal vivo) per cose personali, ripeto, strasuperate e che non la riguardano per niente. Da notare che lo fa sempre quando io mi rivolgo ad altri, visto che a lei non mi sono mai rivolto (è neklla mia lista ignorati). Ho passato più di 3 mesi in un paese straniero, dall'altra parte del mondo, a mediare conflitti internazionali assieme a svariate altre eterogenee inteligentiae provenienti da parecchi altri paesi nel mondo. L'ottusità che vedo in certa gente non è pari neppure a quella dell'ultimo consigliere diplomatico birmano (e robba che stanno sotto na dittatura militare, eh!), o all'Himam nigeriano. Non mi riferisco solo a sta tipa, sia chiaro, ma proprio all'italico modo di relazionarsi con gli altri, che, in presenza di conflitto, è sempre ottuso, ma dell'ottusità peggiore... quella sterile. Mai una soluzione, solo astiose ripicche. (liti di condominio, forum di discussione, clacson al semaforo appena verde, accoltellamenti a San Lorenzo, vendette di impiegati statali che ti insabbiano le pratiche solo perchè gli hai detto una parola di troppo.. ecc...)
> Purtroppo sta tipa (inteso come facente parte di un genus e non come individuo, proprio perchè non le do importanza) è solo il prodotto di una deriva culturale, sociale e sessuale a cui noi tutti assistiamo di continuo e a cui solo i savi non si lasceranno andare. Io stavo per, ma poi l'estate scorsa ho avuto un'illuminazione che ha cambiato tutto. *Adesso sono una persona nuova. Diversa. Non so se migliore, ma sto capendo davvero molte cose della gente che prima non vedevo. *
> Spero solo che il tempo le regali qualcosa di meglio a cui pensare, oltre a quel briciolo di saggezza e di equilibrio che le permetterebbe di vivere meglio, attesa la brevità della vita e lo spreco di energie. Leonardo diceva: "ai malintenzionati riservo il silenzio. perchè sprecar tempo con loro?".
> 
> Ad ogni modo, il ginecologo si è eclissato.


 Credo di non essermi fatta capire neppure da te... :mrgreen:

Avrei motivo anch'io per essere poco ben disposta nei tui confronti ...ma forse non ricordi quello che avevi scritto tu...

Io auspico una gestione dei conflitti meno rancorosa anche da parte tua.

Mi fa solo piacere se hai maturato una visione diversa della vita e delle donne ...però hai scritto anche adesso cose...


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In questo caso non l'hai contraddetto hai fatto riferimento alle sue vicende confidate.
> Poi lui ha ecceduto.


ma basta... inizio sul serio a credere che la malizia stia negli occhi di chi legge, più che in chi scrive..
ma quali riferimenti precisi alle sue storie avrei mai fatto?
gli ho solo ricordato che anche lui di certe cose ha fatto esperienza e da lì è nato un caso diplomatico di dimensioni *planetarie mrgreen*


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Persa, ti ringrazio di perorare la mia causa, ma con certa gente ti assicuro che è tempo perso. Sta tipa ha deciso che la sua unica ragione di vita su sto forum è quella di attaccare me (roba che neppure mi conosce dal vivo) per cose personali, ripeto, strasuperate e che non la riguardano per niente. Da notare che lo fa sempre quando io mi rivolgo ad altri, visto che a lei non mi sono mai rivolto (è neklla mia lista ignorati). Ho passato più di 3 mesi in un paese straniero, dall'altra parte del mondo, a mediare conflitti internazionali assieme a svariate altre eterogenee inteligentiae provenienti da parecchi altri paesi nel mondo. L'ottusità che vedo in certa gente non è pari neppure a quella dell'ultimo consigliere diplomatico birmano (e robba che stanno sotto na dittatura militare, eh!), o all'Himam nigeriano. Non mi riferisco solo a sta tipa, sia chiaro, ma proprio all'italico modo di relazionarsi con gli altri, che, in presenza di conflitto, è sempre ottuso, ma dell'ottusità peggiore... quella sterile. Mai una soluzione, solo astiose ripicche. (liti di condominio, forum di discussione, clacson al semaforo appena verde, accoltellamenti a San Lorenzo, vendette di impiegati statali che ti insabbiano le pratiche solo perchè gli hai detto una parola di troppo.. ecc...)
> *Purtroppo sta tipa (inteso come facente parte di un genus e non come individuo, proprio perchè non le do importanza) è solo il prodotto di una deriva culturale, sociale e sessuale a cui noi tutti assistiamo di continuo e a cui solo i savi non si lasceranno andare.* Io stavo per, ma poi l'estate scorsa ho avuto un'illuminazione che ha cambiato tutto. Adesso sono una persona nuova. Diversa. Non so se migliore, ma sto capendo davvero molte cose della gente che prima non vedevo.
> Spero solo che il tempo le regali qualcosa di meglio a cui pensare, oltre a quel briciolo di saggezza e di equilibrio che le permetterebbe di vivere meglio, attesa la brevità della vita e lo spreco di energie. Leonardo diceva: "ai malintenzionati riservo il silenzio. perchè sprecar tempo con loro?".
> 
> Ad ogni modo, il ginecologo si è eclissato.


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gigio74 (8 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Persa, ti ringrazio di perorare la mia causa, ma con certa gente ti assicuro che è tempo perso. Sta tipa ha deciso che la sua unica ragione di vita su sto forum è quella di attaccare me (roba che neppure mi conosce dal vivo) per cose personali, ripeto, strasuperate e che non la riguardano per niente. Da notare che lo fa sempre quando io mi rivolgo ad altri, visto che a lei non mi sono mai rivolto (è neklla mia lista ignorati). Ho passato più di 3 mesi in un paese straniero, dall'altra parte del mondo, a mediare conflitti internazionali assieme a svariate altre eterogenee inteligentiae provenienti da parecchi altri paesi nel mondo. L'ottusità che vedo in certa gente non è pari neppure a quella dell'ultimo consigliere diplomatico birmano (e robba che stanno sotto na dittatura militare, eh!), o all'Himam nigeriano. Non mi riferisco solo a sta tipa, sia chiaro, ma proprio all'italico modo di relazionarsi con gli altri, che, in presenza di conflitto, è sempre ottuso, ma dell'ottusità peggiore... quella sterile. Mai una soluzione, solo astiose ripicche. (liti di condominio, forum di discussione, clacson al semaforo appena verde, accoltellamenti a San Lorenzo, vendette di impiegati statali che ti insabbiano le pratiche solo perchè gli hai detto una parola di troppo.. ecc...)
> Purtroppo sta tipa (inteso come facente parte di un genus e non come individuo, proprio perchè non le do importanza) è solo il prodotto di una deriva culturale, sociale e sessuale a cui noi tutti assistiamo di continuo e a cui solo i savi non si lasceranno andare. Io stavo per, ma poi l'estate scorsa ho avuto un'illuminazione che ha cambiato tutto. Adesso sono una persona nuova. Diversa. Non so se migliore, ma sto capendo davvero molte cose della gente che prima non vedevo.
> Spero solo che il tempo le regali qualcosa di meglio a cui pensare, oltre a quel briciolo di saggezza e di equilibrio che le permetterebbe di vivere meglio, attesa la brevità della vita e lo spreco di energie. Leonardo diceva: "ai malintenzionati riservo il silenzio. perchè sprecar tempo con loro?".
> 
> *Ad ogni modo, il ginecologo si è eclissato*.


 
Non mi sono eclissato, è troppo difficile starvi dietro!!! E non riesco a collegarmi con frequenza..

Poi voi vi impelagate con le vostre beghe personali..

Ad ogni modo ho tagliato corto con la tipa e la storia si è limitata a qualche sms. Detto fatto. 


Grazie a tutti 

G


----------



## Mari' (8 Giugno 2010)

gigio74 ha detto:


> non mi sono eclissato, è troppo difficile starvi dietro!!! E non riesco a collegarmi con frequenza..
> 
> Poi voi vi impelagate con le vostre beghe personali..
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNOTa4a0xNU



*bravo!!!*


​


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Giugno 2010)

gigio74 ha detto:


> non mi sono eclissato, è troppo difficile starvi dietro!!! E non riesco a collegarmi con frequenza..
> 
> *poi voi vi impelagate con le vostre beghe personali..*
> 
> ...


cvd


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Giugno 2010)

Bravo Gigio!


----------



## Papero (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emTX7p6Gw9o&feature=related


A quanto pare in questo forum si usano due pesi e due misure con gli utenti. Io sono stato bannato (!!!) e condannato a diventare un bannato di tradi perchè ho dato di oca a una più che probabile ochetta. Vorrei tanto sapere chi mi ha segnalato visto che colei a cui era indirizzata la "offesa" giura di non averlo fatto. Qui si manda a farsi fottere una utente e nessuno banna l'autrice dell'offesa. Perchè?

Io segnalo e poi staremo a vedere che succede... 

AnnA invece ce l'ha per vizio di tirare fuori le storie altrui per "chetare" coloro che non la pensano come lei. Ma pensasse un pò ai caxxi suoi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> A quanto pare in questo forum si usano due pesi e due misure con gli utenti. Io sono stato bannato (!!!) e condannato a diventare un bannato di tradi perchè ho dato di oca a una più che probabile ochetta. Vorrei tanto sapere chi mi ha segnalato visto che colei a cui era indirizzata la "offesa" giura di non averlo fatto. Qui si manda a farsi fottere una utente e nessuno banna l'autrice dell'offesa. Perchè?
> 
> Io segnalo e poi staremo a vedere che succede...
> 
> AnnA invece ce l'ha per vizio di tirare fuori le storie altrui per "chetare" coloro che non la pensano come lei. Ma pensasse un pò ai caxxi suoi!


Sai che paura... l'ho messo in conto.


----------



## Papero (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai che paura... l'ho messo in conto.


Paura di cosa? Ma che c'entra? Ma che dici?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Paura di cosa? Ma che c'entra? Ma che dici?


 Di essere sospesa... 
Cosa dici tu!


----------



## Papero (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Di essere sospesa...
> Cosa dici tu!


Figurati se ti sospendono per aver solamente mandato a farsi fottere un utente. Se le avevi dato dell'oca forse...


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

*anvedi er santo der santo er caz zo*



Papero ha detto:


> A quanto pare in questo forum si usano due pesi e due misure con gli utenti. Io sono stato bannato (!!!) e condannato a diventare un bannato di tradi perchè ho dato di oca a una più che probabile ochetta. Vorrei tanto sapere chi mi ha segnalato visto che colei a cui era indirizzata la "offesa" giura di non averlo fatto. Qui si manda a farsi fottere una utente e nessuno banna l'autrice dell'offesa. Perchè?
> 
> Io segnalo e poi staremo a vedere che succede...
> 
> *AnnA invece ce l'ha per vizio di tirare fuori le storie altrui per "chetare" coloro che non la pensano come lei. Ma pensasse un pò ai caxxi suoi!*


ma che stronzo che sei.. anche tu uno di quelli che non dimenticano, eh.
ca zzo scrivi in un forum se non vuoi che gli altri si facciano i ca zz tuoi?
e che sei stronzo lo ribadisco, anzi, sei stronzissimo e pure paraculo per abitudine. a 'sto punto mi viene spontaneo pensarlo.

ps: vedi dannà a fanculo pure te. aria.


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Figurati se ti sospendono per aver solamente mandato a farsi fottere un utente. Se le avevi dato dell'oca forse...


io non ti ho mai segnalato.
ma la tua dabbenaggine varca da sola tutti i confini.
sei un cretino e non è colpa mia.


----------



## Papero (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non ti ho mai segnalato.
> ma la tua dabbenaggine varca da sola tutti i confini.
> sei un cretino e non è colpa mia.


Io invece ti segnalo così la smetti di farti i caxxi altrui


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> A quanto pare in questo forum si usano due pesi e due misure con gli utenti. Io sono stato bannato (!!!) e condannato a diventare un bannato di tradi perchè ho dato di oca a una più che probabile ochetta. Vorrei tanto sapere chi mi ha segnalato visto che colei a cui era indirizzata la "offesa" giura di non averlo fatto. Qui si manda a farsi fottere una utente e nessuno banna l'autrice dell'offesa. Perchè?
> 
> Io segnalo e poi staremo a vedere che succede...
> 
> AnnA invece ce l'ha per vizio di tirare fuori le storie altrui per "chetare" coloro che non la pensano come lei. Ma pensasse un pò ai caxxi suoi!


mah... sai, rileggendo meglio sento di essermi sbagliata su di te:
tu sei un emerito coglione fatto e finito. e tanto basta.


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io invece ti segnalo così la smetti di farti i caxxi altrui


complimentissimi.


----------



## Papero (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah... sai, rileggendo meglio sento di essermi sbagliata su di te:
> tu sei un emerito coglione fatto e finito. e tanto basta.


Sapessi cosa penso io di te... Ma evito di scriverlo perchè voglio che tu venga sbattuta fuori dal forum


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

volevo anche dire a gente inviperita con me, come se da me dipendessero sospensioni o ban, di andare a cagare. chiaro e tondo.
e che se sperano che le loro stronzate io smetta di considerarle stronzate, è giusto che mi segnalino.
sportello: rompicoglioni
utente: oggi è san evaristo il coglione sinistro.


----------



## Papero (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> volevo anche dire a gente inviperita con me, come se da me dipendessero sospensioni o ban, di andare a cagare. chiaro e tondo.
> e che se sperano che le loro stronzate io smetta di considerarle stronzate, è giusto che mi segnalino.
> sportello: rompicoglioni
> utente: oggi è san evaristo il coglione sinistro.


da schiantare dal ridere! che sagoma :singleeye:


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Sapessi cosa penso io di te... Ma evito di scriverlo perchè voglio che tu venga sbattuta fuori dal forum


sei un mediocre in tutto. rassegnati.:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (8 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> da schiantare dal ridere! che sagoma :singleeye:


che due coglioni..


----------



## Mari' (8 Giugno 2010)

Ma hanno tolto la moderazione? :confuso::sorpreso::cooldue:


----------



## Papero (8 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei un mediocre in tutto. rassegnati.:carneval:


Il tuo giudizio vale meno di zero. Dico solo che se non ti permbannano è uno scandalo


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Il tuo giudizio vale meno di zero. Dico solo che se non ti permbannano è uno scandalo


per lasciare te?
caz zo, che affare..
uè ma datti 'na regolata che te conviene..
mi bannino pure. io qui ho sempre e solo detto quello che penso e oca non sono. preferisco quello che non hai le palle di dire: è più onesto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Il tuo giudizio vale meno di zero. Dico solo che se non ti permbannano è uno scandalo


 

ma qui bannano solo chi dice "oca" oppure "cane da guardia"



forse non amano gli animali della fattoria


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Sapessi cosa penso io di te... Ma evito di scriverlo perchè voglio che tu venga sbattuta fuori dal forum


e sai una cosa?
tu non puoi pensare un emerito caz zo di niente di me, perché di me non sai un caz zo di niente.
e sei un coglione e lo ribadisco. 
e non mi rompere più le palle. ribadisco anche questo.


----------



## Papero (9 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sai una cosa?
> tu non puoi pensare un emerito caz zo di niente di me, perché di me non sai un caz zo di niente.
> e sei un coglione e lo ribadisco.
> e non mi rompere più le palle. ribadisco anche questo.


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


>


e qui dimostri quanto limitato sei..
dai... dimmi apertamente quello che pensi di me.. altro che applausi..
è che nella vita ci vogliono palle... altro che applausi...


----------



## Papero (9 Giugno 2010)

in attesa che ti sbattino fuori spero per sempre 

Oggi, 00:20  	   	 		

Anna A 	   	 		 		 		 			Questo messaggio è nascosto perché *Anna A* è nella  tua lista ignorati. 		


buonanotte :up:


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> in attesa che ti sbattino fuori spero per sempre
> 
> Oggi, 00:20
> 
> ...


 
ditemi voi... cosa dovrei rispondere a un demente simile..


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

mi sembra di aver fatto abbastanza casino ieri sera e mi scuso con il forum per i toni che ho usato.
per il resto, rimango sempre allibita quando leggo tanto rancore..


----------



## Papero (9 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi sembra di aver fatto abbastanza casino ieri sera e mi scuso con il forum per i toni che ho usato.
> per il resto, rimango sempre allibita quando leggo tanto rancore..


:rotfl:


Questa è bella!! allibita di te stessa??? Mi hai offeso pesantemente Anna e non credo tu abbia fatto una bella figura. Voglio sperare che ieri sera non fossi lucida...


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Questa è bella!! allibita di te stessa??? Mi hai offeso pesantemente Anna e non credo tu abbia fatto una bella figura. Voglio sperare che ieri sera non fossi lucida...


ma non mi avevi messa in ignore?:carneval:
ieri sera ero sbagliata e ho esagerato. scusa per le offese ma solo per quelle.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2010)

*Anna*

Dai Anna A.
Mi fa dispiacere che ti azzuffi così con il papero. Mio marito dice che è un uomo simpaticissimo. E dice che è una bravissima persona. Dice pure che è uno con le palle. Poi io ho tutta la solidarietà del mondo verso la moglie di papero. Se la incontrassi ci guarderemmo negli occhi e ci diremmo: l'abbiamo scampata bella io e te eh? C'è mancato un soffio. Eppure cosa vuoi, sono pur sempre i nostri uomini. O no? Mio marito dice che gli uomini come il Papero, non si nascondono mai dietro un dito e fanno tutto per davanti. Ovvio se però anche te insisti con i pregiudizi non ti raccapezzi. Non è che magari, in realtà, il papero ti piace?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2010)

Gigio74 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, curiosando sulla rete ho pizzicato questo bel sito e ho pensato bene di chiedere numi a chi di corna se ne intende (ehm in senso bipartisan..
> 
> Ho quasi 36 anni, sposato da 4 con moglie di 31, un figlio di 4 anni ed una di 8 mesi.
> 
> ...


ma perchè racconti in un forum cose che sono tra te e lei? E la tua deontologia professionale? Ma perchè voi uomini avete sempre bisogno di ostentare? Perchè siete così spacconi? Mi urta tanto quello che scrivi...corna in vista. Ma dove siamo? Sei un laureato, sei un medico delle nostre cose intime, e ti esprimi così? Ma siamo carne da macello per te? Ok, ragazze, mi cerco un ginecologo donna.


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Dai Anna A.
> Mi fa dispiacere che ti azzuffi così con il papero. Mio marito dice che è un uomo simpaticissimo. E dice che è una bravissima persona. Dice pure che è uno con le palle. Poi io ho tutta la solidarietà del mondo verso la moglie di papero. Se la incontrassi ci guarderemmo negli occhi e ci diremmo: l'abbiamo scampata bella io e te eh? C'è mancato un soffio. Eppure cosa vuoi, sono pur sempre i nostri uomini. O no? Mio marito dice che gli uomini come il Papero, non si nascondono mai dietro un dito e fanno tutto per davanti. Ovvio se *però anche te insisti con i pregiudizi non ti raccapezzi*. Non è che magari, in realtà, il papero ti piace?


di quali pregiudizi parli?
io non ho nessun pregiudizio su papero. adesso so che non vuole che io mi impicci nei suoi post e così farò.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNOTa4a0xNU
> 
> 
> 
> *bravo!!!*​


quoto con enfasi


----------



## Iris (9 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> A quanto pare in questo forum si usano due pesi e due misure con gli utenti. Io sono stato bannato (!!!) e condannato a diventare un bannato di tradi perchè ho dato di oca a una più che probabile ochetta. Vorrei tanto sapere chi mi ha segnalato visto che colei a cui era indirizzata la "offesa" giura di non averlo fatto. Qui si manda a farsi fottere una utente e nessuno banna l'autrice dell'offesa. Perchè?
> 
> Io segnalo e poi staremo a vedere che succede...
> 
> AnnA invece ce l'ha per vizio di tirare fuori le storie altrui per "chetare" coloro che non la pensano come lei. Ma pensasse un pò ai caxxi suoi!


Sono stanca di essere insultata in modo del tutto gratuito dal solito utente. Lo stesso che mi ha definito "lecchina", ancora insiste a darmi dell'oca.
Non che ne tenga conto...ma mi pare veramente gratuito e a dir poco inelegante.
E lo dico, come sempre in chiaro.


----------



## Papero (9 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono stanca di essere insultata in modo del tutto gratuito dal solito utente. Lo stesso che mi ha definito "lecchina", ancora insiste a darmi dell'oca.
> Non che ne tenga conto...ma mi pare veramente gratuito e a dir poco inelegante.
> E lo dico, come sempre in chiaro.


Ma falla finita! Mi hanno dato del mentecatto del mediocre eccetera eppure non mi sono lamentato per niente. E tutto questo perchè sono curioso di vedere se la giustizia in questo forum è uguale per tutti. Se non ti piace quello che scrivo mettimi in ignore.


----------



## Papero (9 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Dai Anna A.
> Mi fa dispiacere che ti azzuffi così con il papero. Mio marito dice che è un uomo simpaticissimo. E dice che è una bravissima persona. Dice pure che è uno con le palle. Poi io ho tutta la solidarietà del mondo verso la moglie di papero. Se la incontrassi ci guarderemmo negli occhi e ci diremmo: l'abbiamo scampata bella io e te eh? C'è mancato un soffio. Eppure cosa vuoi, sono pur sempre i nostri uomini. O no? Mio marito dice che gli uomini come il Papero, non si nascondono mai dietro un dito e fanno tutto per davanti. Ovvio se però anche te insisti con i pregiudizi non ti raccapezzi. Non è che magari, in realtà, il papero ti piace?


Grazie astro, sei proprio una grande donna come ti aveva descritta il conte quando ho avuto il piacere di incontrarlo. Grazie per la solidarietà, un abbraccio forte forte



astrofilososferica ha detto:


> ma perchè racconti in un forum cose che sono tra te e lei? E la tua deontologia professionale? Ma perchè voi uomini avete sempre bisogno di ostentare? Perchè siete così spacconi? Mi urta tanto quello che scrivi...corna in vista. Ma dove siamo? Sei un laureato, sei un medico delle nostre cose intime, e ti esprimi così? Ma siamo carne da macello per te? Ok, ragazze, mi cerco un ginecologo donna.


Quoto alla grande. Non so se questo Gigio74 esiste o è un clone/troller o qualcosa di inventato ma se esiste c'è veramente da preoccuparsi...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Grazie astro, sei proprio una grande donna come ti aveva descritta il conte quando ho avuto il piacere di incontrarlo. Grazie per la solidarietà, un abbraccio forte forte
> 
> 
> 
> .................


papero, certo non conosco i dettagli della tua storia,
ma avevo capito che tua moglie ti amasse e avesse perdonato un (1) tuo scivolone per quanto pesante
non che ritenesse una fortuna che tu ti sfiziassi con saltuarie botte d'allegria che ti mantenessero il buon umore, ma evitatassi di chiedere la separazione  
nè che si ritenesse nulla senza di te


----------



## Papero (9 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> papero, certo non conosco i dettagli della tua storia, ma *avevo capito che tua moglie ti amasse e avesse perdonato un (1) tuo scivolone per quanto pesante* non *che ritenesse una fortuna che tu ti sfiziassi con saltuarie botte d'allegria che ti mantenessero il buon umore, ma evitatassi di chiedere la separazione  nè che si ritenesse nulla senza di te*


*


si

no
*


----------



## Gigio74 (9 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> ma perchè racconti in un forum cose che sono tra te e lei? E la tua deontologia professionale? Ma perchè voi uomini avete sempre bisogno di ostentare? Perchè siete così spacconi? Mi urta tanto quello che scrivi...corna in vista. Ma dove siamo? Sei un laureato, sei un medico delle nostre cose intime, e ti esprimi così? Ma siamo carne da macello per te? Ok, ragazze, mi cerco un ginecologo donna.


 
sei l'ennesima moralista che ha risposto nella maniera più superficiale possibile per cui non ti replico neanche..ostentare..e cosa?? Esprimermi..e come?? In un sito fatto di corna e quantaltro ho raccontato una mia esperienza (poi non conclusasi per fortuna)..nè più nè meno...ma che ne sai di come lavoro io? Come ti permetti di giudicarmi sulla base di quattro righe? Carne da macello? Mi fai solo ridere..


----------



## Gigio74 (9 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Non so se questo Gigio74 esiste o è un clone/troller o qualcosa di inventato ma se esiste c'è veramente da preoccuparsi...


 
Guarda che esisto e non ho bisogno di fake o cloni.

Ancora una volta il falso moralismo prevale su tutto il resto..siete bravi a giudicare solo la superfice degli avvenimenti..chissa perchè le vostre storie di corna e quantaltro vanno sempre bene, la mia "storia" desta scandalo solo per il mestiere che faccio.

Ribadisco per l'ennesima volta che io, a differenza di qualcunaltro, ho la coscienza a posto e non merito i vostri giudizi affrettati e superficiali.

Ringrazio per l'ultima volta chi si è degnato di rispondere seriamente, per quanto mi riguarda questo è il mio ultimo post poi se volete, insultate pure.

G


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ditemi voi... cosa dovrei rispondere a un demente simile..


niente


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ma falla finita! Mi hanno dato del mentecatto del mediocre eccetera eppure non mi sono lamentato per niente. E tutto questo perchè sono curioso di vedere se la giustizia in questo forum è uguale per tutti. *Se non ti piace quello che scrivo mettimi in ignore*.


Eh no. Se scrivi una cosa devi assumerti la responsabilità. Non è responsabilità dei lettori di filtrare i messaggi degli altri, ma degli autori di non incorrere nei filtri, qualunque essi siano.

Se noti che un utente non ama il modo in cui lo indirizzi, è tempo di smettere.

Questo vale per tutti, ovviamente. Ma se accetti che ti si dia qualunque nome, non puoi lamentarti altrove


----------



## Papero (9 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> niente



Cioè scusa... mi da di demente e tu le consigli di non rispondermi niente?

:rotfl:



Admin ha detto:


> Eh no. Se scrivi una cosa devi assumerti la responsabilità. Non è responsabilità dei lettori di filtrare i messaggi degli altri, ma degli autori di non incorrere nei filtri, qualunque essi siano.
> 
> Se noti che un utente non ama il modo in cui lo indirizzi, è tempo di smettere.
> 
> Questo vale per tutti, ovviamente. Ma se accetti che ti si dia qualunque nome, non puoi lamentarti altrove


leggiti bene il 3ad bello


----------



## Iris (9 Giugno 2010)

io veramente in ignore l'ho messo da un pezzo,ma ho letto ciò che ha scritto perchè l'hanno quotato. Non mi aspettavo che ce l'avesse con me..visto che non ricordo di avergli mai fatto nulla.
Certo, tutti possiamo avere simpatie ed antipatie, ma si presume che degli adulti se le gestiscano in maniera matura.
Ma comunque...fa niente.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Giugno 2010)

se non bannano sta tizia per tutti gli incredibili insulti che ha rivolto a papero, peraltro OT, allora c'è da rivedere un attimo come funziona la moderazione su questo sito.


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2010)

ma pensate a scrivere le vostre opinioni ;
in un forum è importante fare entrare le persone, non uscire.soprattutto se sono portatrici sane di idee e vita vissuta


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se non bannano sta tizia per tutti gli incredibili insulti che ha rivolto a papero, peraltro OT, allora c'è da rivedere un attimo come funziona la moderazione su questo sito.


ma senti chi parla.. a proposito di insulti...


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> niente


mi devi bannare così saranno contenti in tanti e ci sarà un ritorno di massa di gente fuggita per colpa mia.


----------



## Iris (9 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi devi bannare così saranno contenti in tanti e ci sarà un ritorno di massa di gente fuggita per colpa mia.


Non fare la stupida, dài....


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non fare la stupida, dài....


e ma ho accumulato troppi punti di demerito e come vedi il popolo chiede la mia testa..:rotfl:
a ponzio pilato (admin giovanni) l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

poi vorrei anche capire com'è che, essendo nella lista ignorati di insonne e papero, continuano a seguire quello che scrivo..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se non bannano sta tizia per tutti gli incredibili insulti che ha rivolto a papero, peraltro OT, allora c'è da rivedere un attimo come funziona la moderazione su questo sito.


Funziona così: due pesi due misure


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma pensate a scrivere le vostre opinioni ;
> in un forum è importante fare entrare le persone, non uscire.soprattutto se sono portatrici sane di idee e vita vissuta


 
Minerva, hai perfettamente ragione: 
ma se le  idee e le esperienze di vita vissuta vengono da donne che, come me, si concedono delle libertà senza cospargersi il capo di cenere, come puoi constatare esse non sono gradite.
Qui ho incontrato utenti che mostrano simpatia per me e che penso condividano in parte le mie idee: alcuni sono anche venuti in mia difesa quando una certa signora si è permessa di insultarmi.

E io avevo semplicemente espresso le mie opinioni!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2010)

*.....*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Funziona così: due pesi due misure


Stiamo valutando come agire in conformità al fatto che non vogliamo considerarvi un gregge da gestire; inoltre qualche volta si interviene quando i tempi lo consentono... ma noi non pensiamo di avere un'utenza di classi diverse proprio perché quando qualcuno sfora le diamo la chance  che sia uno scivolone e non un modus operandi. Le reiterazioni di solito cerchiamo di farle rientrare in modo indolore.
Bruja


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stiamo valutando come agire in conformità al fatto che non vogliamo considerarvi un gregge da gestire; inoltre qualche volta si interviene quando i tempi lo consentono... ma noi non pensiamo di avere un'utenza di classi diverse proprio perché quando qualcuno sfora le diamo la chance che sia uno scivolone e non un modus operandi. Le reiterazioni di solito cerchiamo di farle rientrare in modo indolore.
> Bruja


 
E io non posso che ammirarvi e ringraziarvi del tempo che dedicate a questa attività. 
Se a volte ci comportiamo in modo poco adeguato è giusto rintuzzarci.....ma per ciò che concerne la forma, non il contenuto.

Comunque grazie


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma pensate a scrivere le vostre opinioni ;
> in un forum è importante fare entrare le persone, non uscire.soprattutto se sono portatrici sane di idee e vita vissuta


 Questo è sacrosanto.... io vi conosco da neanche un anno e queste cose sporcano le "identità" sia di chi batte la I palla, sia chi di rovescio risponde male con lo stesso o peggior tono....


----------



## Mari' (9 Giugno 2010)

NESSUNO e' perfetto!​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NESSUNO e' perfetto!​


 Quoto.
Del resto anche i santi hanno dei limiti...se pure Gesù ha cacciato i mercanti dal tempio, perdendo le staffe, credo che sia concesso a tutti... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g77AcTbjFo&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (9 Giugno 2010)

*Persa, preferisco quello di Pasolini* ​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7AXeQHGV6c


----------



## Mari' (9 Giugno 2010)

PS:  C'ho i brividi quando quardo ed ascolto questo video :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> PS: C'ho i brividi quando quardo ed ascolto questo video :up:


 Enrico Maria Salerno...


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NESSUNO e' perfetto!​


 è vero, marì...ma l'impressione è che con questo si liquidi  la possibilità di provare ad avvicinarsi anche solo di  una mezza tacca ad una serena autocritica
essere perfetti è impossibile, migliorarsi no


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Minerva, hai perfettamente ragione:
> ma se le idee e le esperienze di vita vissuta vengono da donne che, come me, si concedono delle libertà senza cospargersi il capo di cenere, come puoi constatare esse non sono gradite.
> Qui ho incontrato utenti che mostrano simpatia per me e che penso condividano in parte le mie idee: alcuni sono anche venuti in mia difesa quando una certa signora si è permessa di insultarmi.
> 
> E io avevo semplicemente espresso le mie opinioni!!!!!


 forse ti sfugge il fatto che non è che non sono gradite in questo forum(nel senso che lo devono lasciare), ma nella vita reale...perlomeno io non le gradisco e credo anche altri/e  visto che sei arrivata a questa conclusione...detto questo per quanto mi riguarda puoi stare qui quanto vuoi, certo è che non puoilamentarti se ad un atteggiamento del genere viene contrapposto un non gradimento...


----------



## Mari' (9 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero, marì...ma l'impressione è che con questo si liquidi  la possibilità di provare ad avvicinarsi anche solo di  una mezza tacca ad una serena autocritica
> essere perfetti è impossibile, migliorarsi no


Minerva (alcune persone che mi conoscono lo sanno gia') io confido mooolto nel "Tempo", il tempo risponde sempre quando deve ... si dice che il pempo e' galantuomo e, in confidenza  difficilmente mi ha delusa: "_Time Is on My Side_" ti ricordi i Rolling Stones  che "tempi" quei tempi!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWl2ek7CxBM


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> forse ti sfugge il fatto che non è che non sono gradite in questo forum(nel senso che lo devono lasciare), *ma nella vita reale...*perlomeno io non le gradisco e credo anche altri/e visto che sei arrivata a questa conclusione...detto questo per quanto mi riguarda puoi stare qui quanto vuoi, certo è che non puoilamentarti se ad un atteggiamento del genere viene contrapposto un non gradimento...


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:   ...ma in che mondo vivi?

E da chi, di grazia, non sarebbero gradite? 
Esplicita il sistema di riferimento, prima.

Ma io non mi lamento affatto se qualcuno non gradisce il mio *atteggiamento*, ho solo sottolineato che questo atteggiamento qui è una pregiudiziale all'espressione delle proprie idee... per la serie: 
visto che sei un'adultera le tue opinioni sono a priori sbagliate, sporche, cattive, criminali......( utilizzo alcuni degli aggettivi reperiti nei vari post)


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...ma in che mondo vivi?
> 
> E da chi, di grazia, non sarebbero gradite?
> Esplicita il sistema di riferimento, prima.
> ...


Guarda, io credo che tu ti sbagli e anche di grosso...io son stata una amante per tanti anni...io son stata accolta non troppo bene...io non ho cancellato da me stessa colpa anche se dopo tot son stata dai più (non da tutti) accettata... io so che le/gli amanti (come le adultere/i) non son proprie le categorie più amate sulal Terra nè tantomeno in questo o altro forum... io so di non esser amata ma ho accettato (e accetterò) opinioni altrui pur avendo chiaro davanti a me un imperativo categorico: se nel 2010 la famiglia tradizionale è ancora mamma+ papà + figli è gioco forza che l'amante di papà o di mamma nel quadretto ufficiale non c'entran nulla e pertanto debbono trovarsi spazi diversi per esprimersi... tu pretendi di far passare l'adulterio (che pur c'è, esiste, l'abbiam fatto o subito o nel mio caso ed in altri sia fatto che patito) come la norma, la realtà, una gran figata, una cosa normale da perpetrare a svantaggio altrui (il tradito).... questo non è accettato di te (e di me per altri versi)....io accettoc he questa cosa di me non sia accettata, tu no....forse è questo che ti rende un pò invis ad alcuni, forse è questoc he ti fa credere che ti si escluda...in realtà mi pare che tu - presente da pochissimo e con idee opposte alla maggioranza - ti sia perfettamente integrata e che tutti noi (sporchi traditori anche nel mio ed altri casi, puri traditi in altri casi) controbattiamo con te anzichè andar di là a girare il sugo, guardrsi Maria de Filippi o spulciare gli afidi alle rose... il che a me, quando mi accadeva, sembrava una grande, grandissima, meravigliosa considerazione, proprio in virtù del fatto che io, rispetto a tanta gente che soffriva, ero il diavolo in reggicalze!!! :up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...ma in che mondo vivi?
> 
> E da chi, di grazia, non sarebbero gradite?
> Esplicita il sistema di riferimento, prima.
> ...


non so a cosa ti riferisci, ma se (per quanto riguarda me e ribadisco che se lamenti questo "non gradimento" anche per altri) per caso e in qualsiasi ambito mi fai "l'apologia" (IN SENSO LATO E NOTARE LE VIRGOLETTE!) del tradimento oppure consigli a qualcuno di seguire il suo "istinto" e tradire anche se siamo al supermercato tra la pasta barilla e il tonno nostomo ti garantisco che non mi sei gradita e come minimo ti dico che sei "amorale"...se poi sei anche un'adultera questo non fa che che aggravare la cosa, perchè se per alcuni , che in questo caso come minimo sindacale reputo persone quantomeno superficiali, questo può essere visto come un fatto di coerenza per me è sintomo di "amoraltà". anche hitler faceva fuori ebrei e esplicitamente li odiava non per questo è coerente...è solo un'aberrazione


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...ma in che mondo vivi?
> 
> E da chi, di grazia, non sarebbero gradite?
> Esplicita il sistema di riferimento, prima.
> ...


ps: e non ti permetto di sbeffeggiare il mondo in cui vivo...perchè se il mondo è fatto di gente che non sa cos'è la moralità non è che io devo uniformarmi per forza...anche fossi solo sulla terra a pensarla così ne andrei fiero e disprezzerei comunque chi fosse fiero di essere così...


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Giugno 2010)

Chiara, vedi, qui non si tratta di valori più o meno condivisi, si tratta del fatto che tuo marito non sa e magari, se sapesse, non ne sarebbe felice, ne rimarrebbe scontento o anche sconcertato, così i tuoi figli non tanto per ciò che tu fai (la barca è la tua e tu ci fai salir chi vuoi!) ma perchè tu lo fai alle spalle di loro padre che non sa... tu puoi goderti i tuoi tradimenti ma da qui a dire che son sacrosanti e giusti e che nessuno dovrebbe reprimersi e che alla fin fine finchè tuo marito è ignaro è becco felice non può esser condivisibile da nessuno.... non è che si critica cosa fai con te stessa, ma cosa fai ad un altro essere umano che non lo sa e/o non lo merita e/o non te lo farebbe dietro.... tu confondi ciò che credi si pensi di te perchè fai sesso con latri uomini con ciò che si crede di te perchè escludi tuo marito da verità che solo tu sai e vuoi sapere... son cose che si compenetrano ma diverse... io credo nontisi appoggi non tanto per ciò che fai ma per il fattoche ti nascondi quando lo fai e nonostante questo ne vai quasi fiera.... se una cosa è giusta, perchè non farla allora alla luce del sole?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ps: e non ti permetto di sbeffeggiare il mondo in cui vivo...perchè se il mondo è fatto di gente che non sa cos'è la moralità non è che io devo uniformarmi per forza...anche fossi solo sulla terra a pensarla così ne andrei fiero e disprezzerei comunque chi fosse fiero di essere così...


Scusa, non intendevo sbeffeggiare, non intendevo deridere.

E' che mi sembra di essere gradita a molte persone, nella realtà intendo, perchè ho un atteggiamento rilassato e tollerante.

Comunque è questa la differenza sostanziale tra me e te: tu senti il bisogno di disprezzare chi non la pensa come te, io no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Guarda, io credo che tu ti sbagli e anche di grosso...io son stata una amante per tanti anni...io son stata accolta non troppo bene...io non ho cancellato da me stessa colpa anche se dopo tot son stata dai più (non da tutti) accettata... io so che le/gli amanti (come le adultere/i) non son proprie le categorie più amate sulal Terra nè tantomeno in questo o altro forum... io so di non esser amata ma ho accettato (e accetterò) opinioni altrui pur avendo chiaro davanti a me un imperativo categorico: se nel 2010 la famiglia tradizionale è ancora mamma+ papà + figli è gioco forza che l'amante di papà o di mamma nel quadretto ufficiale non c'entran nulla e pertanto debbono trovarsi spazi diversi per esprimersi... tu pretendi di far passare l'adulterio (che pur c'è, esiste, l'abbiam fatto o subito o nel mio caso ed in altri sia fatto che patito) come la norma, la realtà, una gran figata, una cosa normale da perpetrare a svantaggio altrui (il tradito).... questo non è accettato di te (e di me per altri versi)....io accettoc he questa cosa di me non sia accettata, tu no....forse è questo che ti rende un pò invis ad alcuni, forse è questoc he ti fa credere che ti si escluda...in realtà mi pare che tu - presente da pochissimo e con idee opposte alla maggioranza - ti sia perfettamente integrata e che tutti noi (sporchi traditori anche nel mio ed altri casi, puri traditi in altri casi) controbattiamo con te anzichè andar di là a girare il sugo, guardrsi Maria de Filippi o spulciare gli afidi alle rose... il che a me, quando mi accadeva, sembrava una grande, grandissima, meravigliosa considerazione, proprio in virtù del fatto che io, rispetto a tanta gente che soffriva, ero il diavolo in reggicalze!!! :up:


Infatti, Tinkerbell..grazie! Sei un'utente che mi controbatte  e anche se mi dai qualche bella strigliata non sai quanto ti apprezzo, proprio perchè parti da una base di umiltà.

Ehm... anch'io preferisco qui che maria de Filippi!:up:


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, Tinkerbell..grazie! Sei un'utente che mi controbatte e anche se mi dai qualche bella strigliata non sai quanto ti apprezzo, proprio perchè parti da una *base di umiltà.*
> 
> Ehm... anch'io preferisco qui che maria de Filippi!:up:


Ti sbagli, non sono umile (e manco modesta)...sono una che ha sbagliato nei propri confronti e nei confronti altrui (la moglie del mio ex) anche se costei non ne era a conoscenza ed anche se io poi son stata solo la punta di un immenso iceberg (lui l'ha tradita con decine di donne per 25 anni...ed ha tradito anche me!).... non è umiltà è aver capito di aver torto e di non aver giustificazione alcuna per ciò che mi son fatta e ciò che stavo per fare ad un'altra.... 
Comunque hai capito il senso di ciò che volevo comunicare...:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa, non intendevo sbeffeggiare, non intendevo deridere.
> 
> E' che mi sembra di essere gradita a molte persone, nella realtà intendo, perchè ho un atteggiamento rilassato e tollerante.
> 
> Comunque è questa la differenza sostanziale tra me e te: tu senti il bisogno di disprezzare chi non la pensa come te, io no.


nono, non chi la pensa come me....chi pensa che il rispetto dei sentimenti degli altri vinca su tutto...mi spiace ma chi tradisce e se ne compiace pure non ne fa una questione di "pensiero" ma di "attività" contro qualcun'altro checchè se ne dica e voglia discutere... d'altronde "Ciò che noi chiamiamo con il nome rosa, anche se lo chiamassimo con un altro nome, serberebbe pursempre lo stesso dolce profumo...."
quindi tu puoi essere tollerante e rilassata quanto vuoi ma *se* sei un'adultera e te ne compiaci sei semplicemente una stronza..quantunque tu sia gradita a qualcuno....ma si sa, finchè non ha rotto i ciglioni a nessuno anche Bin Laden è stato ignorato (se non gradito)...che brutta cosa l'indifferenza per le altrui disgrazie...complimenti...:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> nono, non chi la pensa come me....chi pensa che il rispetto dei sentimenti degli altri vinca su tutto...mi spiace ma chi tradisce e se ne compiace pure non ne fa una questione di "pensiero" ma di "attività" contro qualcun'altro checchè se ne dica e voglia discutere... d'altronde "Ciò che noi chiamiamo con il nome rosa, anche se lo chiamassimo con un altro nome, serberebbe pursempre lo stesso dolce profumo...."
> quindi tu puoi essere tollerante e rilassata quanto vuoi ma *se* sei un'adultera e te ne compiaci sei semplicemente una stronza..quantunque tu sia gradita a qualcuno....ma si sa, finchè non ha rotto i ciglioni a nessuno anche Bin Laden è stato ignorato (se non gradito)...che brutta cosa l'indifferenza per le altrui disgrazie...complimenti...:up:


Anche la m... puoi chiamarla nutella ...ma puzza lo stesso...


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche la m... puoi chiamarla nutella ...ma puzza lo stesso...


 che volgave....almeno io ho citato William....:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> che volgave....almeno io ho citato William....:carneval:


 Ma stavamo parlamndo di m... mica di rose...


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma stavamo parlamndo di m... mica di rose...


 si ma edulcora....edulcora...echecazzo!:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Giugno 2010)

adesso finisco/finiamo un'altra vlta nei "soliti teatrini"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> si ma edulcora....edulcora...echecazzo!:carneval:


 Sarà dolce, ma ...puzza... :rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (9 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sarà dolce, ma ...puzza... :rotfl:


 :rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche la m... puoi chiamarla nutella ...ma puzza lo stesso...


 
Noblesse oblige....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> nono, non chi la pensa come me....chi pensa che il rispetto dei sentimenti degli altri vinca su tutto...mi spiace ma chi tradisce e se ne compiace pure non ne fa una questione di "pensiero" ma di "attività" contro qualcun'altro checchè se ne dica e voglia discutere... d'altronde "Ciò che noi chiamiamo con il nome rosa, anche se lo chiamassimo con un altro nome, serberebbe pursempre lo stesso dolce profumo...."
> quindi tu puoi essere tollerante e rilassata quanto vuoi ma *se* sei un'adultera e te ne compiaci sei semplicemente una stronza..quantunque tu sia gradita a qualcuno....ma si sa, finchè non ha rotto i ciglioni a nessuno anche Bin Laden è stato ignorato (se non gradito)...che brutta cosa l'indifferenza per le altrui disgrazie...complimenti...:up:


Disgrazie? E per chi? 
Per mio marito? E'una persona splendida, ed è trattato come un dio a casa mia...
Per i miei amanti? Sono single, non li "rubo" a nessuna donna....

Ma a quanto pare sei abituato/a a generalizzare...


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Disgrazie? E per chi?
> Per mio marito? E'una persona splendida, ed è trattato come un dio a casa mia... *Ah, questo ti renderebbe più onesta nei riguardi di tuo marito? tratti bene tuo marito anche quando lui ti dice "sei stanca cara?" e tu "si, amoruccio, ho lavorato da pazzi oggi" non sapendo lui del superlavoro che ti concedi? ganzo! Questo sì che è veritiero, onesto e reale! A volte quando ti leggo mi figuro come tu vivessi in una telenovela dove il fatto stesso che tutti sorridano ti fa credere che si viva nella casa della prateria... *
> Per i miei amanti? Sono single, non li "rubo" a nessuna donna.... *magari alcuni di loro capisco male le tue intenzioni e si fan male lo stesso? ricordo che scrivesti che quando diventavano pressanti trovavi il modo di tagliare (i termini non eran questi, ma il senso dava adito a capire che quando pretendevan di più li mandavi a cagher...) qnche questo non è che sia proprio proprio carino...*
> 
> ...


Una dubbio: perchè tendi a giustificare il tuo operato se lo pensi onesto e giusto così? io mio marito lo tratto bene...i miei amanti anche ...io i miei amanti non li rubo a nessuna... io i miei amanti se si allargano li ridimensiono...perchè tanti paletti? una che si è presentata facendo l'apologia del sesso a tutti i costi, del non reprimere le proprie voglie, istinti, interessi anche a scapito dello schock della propria famiglia (perchè il controaltare non lo hai provato....e mi auguro per te e la tua famiglia , anzi non per te ma per loro, che gli accada di scoprirti!!!) perchè tende a nascondere a tutti ciò che fa, perchè tende a trovarsi gli amanti tra i single? non è vivere liberamente il sesso o la propria vera natura.... è tentare di vivere di vivere in pieno la propria sessaulità e la propria vera natura perchè si ha una paura FOTTUTA di esser scoperta e giudicata, perchè si ha uan paura fottuta che quel giro di valzer di amanti diventi la norma poichè il proprio marito frà la valigia.... c'è qualcosa di non congruente in tanta tua sicurezza a parer mio!


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche la m... puoi chiamarla nutella ...ma puzza lo stesso...


il problema sorge solo se si pretende di spalmarla sul pane perchè ,in fondo ...la merda è  più importante della nutella nella vita.


----------



## Papero (10 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Funziona così: due pesi due misure


Quoto.

Vedo che la utente esperta in offese è sempre online. Che aspettano a sbatterla fuori? A questo punto mi chiedo se i componenti dello staff abbiano letto questo 3ad... non capisco! Devo forse togliere dall'ignore la tizia per quotare tutta la merda che mi ha gettato addosso?


----------



## Iris (10 Giugno 2010)

Non credo di essere mai intervenuta a proposito dei post di Chiara. Ma credo che ognuno abbia diritto di vivere come vuole....mi è parso di capire che lei è per il matrimonio aperto. Fatti suoi. Ne abbiamo parlato tante volte.
Spero, che oltre a queste considerazioni, abbia la possibilità di apportarne altre di utili al forum...visto che sul tema della fedeltà gli utenti hanno opinioni diverse: c'è chi la considera una componente essenziale di un rapporto, chi no. 
Detto questo, stiamo a vedere quale altra esperienza Chiara può portare, come noi.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non credo di essere mai intervenuta a proposito dei post di Chiara. Ma credo che ognuno abbia diritto di vivere come vuole....mi è parso di capire che lei è per il matrimonio aperto. Fatti suoi. Ne abbiamo parlato tante volte.
> Spero, che oltre a queste considerazioni, abbia la possibilità di apportarne altre di utili al forum...visto che sul tema della fedeltà gli utenti hanno opinioni diverse: c'è chi la considera una componente essenziale di un rapporto, chi no.
> Detto questo, stiamo a vedere quale altra esperienza Chiara può portare, come noi.


condivido.un forum fatto solo di gente che la pensa come me sarebbe estremamente noioso


----------



## Iris (10 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido.un forum fatto solo di gente che la pensa come me sarebbe estremamente noioso


Già. Non sarebbe un forum.
Cerchiamo di essere ragionevoli e costruttivi. Non si può scrivere con il solo scopo di polemizzare e magari far fuori qualcuno con segnalazioni e ban. Se avete qualcosa da dire, cercate (cerchiamo) di farlo in maniera civile.
Se invece il clima o le regole del forum proprio vi vanno strette...forse siete stanchi...può accadere. Le strade del web sono infinite.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non credo di essere mai intervenuta a proposito dei post di Chiara. Ma credo che ognuno abbia diritto di vivere come vuole....mi è parso di capire che lei è per il matrimonio aperto. Fatti suoi. Ne abbiamo parlato tante volte.
> Spero, che oltre a queste considerazioni, abbia la possibilità di apportarne altre di utili al forum...visto che sul tema della fedeltà gli utenti hanno opinioni diverse: c'è chi la considera una componente essenziale di un rapporto, chi no.
> Detto questo, stiamo a vedere quale altra esperienza Chiara può portare, come noi.


Anche se non ho capito di chi si parla quoto... mi piace leggere chi è diverso da me :sonno:


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido.un forum fatto solo di gente che la pensa come me sarebbe estremamente noioso


OT: tenevo a dirle che porto un caschetto sfilzato color argento delizioso


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Giugno 2010)

A me non è tanto che piaccia leggere chi è diverso...mi piace il contraddittorio...mi piace vedere se la dimostrazioen a favore di quelal o dell'altra tesi si sposino con cose che anche io penso o che penso sian proprio le motivazioni opposte alle quali mi muovo... se la polemica e il contraddittorio è costruttivo bene...se è un punzecchiarsi al fine di far uscire dai gangheri l'altro è tutt'altro che interessante!


----------



## Anna A (10 Giugno 2010)

u signur.. siamo arrivati all'odio.
va bene dai. mi autosospendo da sola per un tot.
vado in castigo dietro la lavagna.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> OT: tenevo a dirle che porto un caschetto sfilzato color argento delizioso


non credere che sia rimasta al palo: ho sfilzato il taglio , 2 tonalità diverse di rosso tra fronte e retro ...





ma quanto mipiaccio?neye:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> si
> 
> no
> [/B]


 
se dunque avevo capito bene tua moglie si trova nella mia stessa situazione
se mi si presentasse una donna, il cui marito agisce e parla come qui ha raccontato e parlato il conte, e mi dicesse "l'abbiamo scampata bella io e te eh?" ci terrei molto a marcare la distanza
se poi pensassi che mio marito la considera una gran donna, già il fatto in sè mi scatenerebbe una furia cieca (e poi penserei che ho davvero sbagliato tutto e che mio marito è, o vorrebbe essere, come quel figuro)

come donna e moglie con questo vissuto, ho trovato oscena l'assimilazione con la "signora"


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> u signur.. siamo arrivati all'odio.
> va bene dai. *mi autosospendo da sola per un tot.*
> vado in castigo dietro la lavagna.


 non ti permettere:ira:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> .... *credo che ognuno abbia diritto di vivere come vuole*....mi è parso di capire che lei è per il matrimonio aperto. Fatti suoi. ..................


il grassetto è verissimo ma.....

il rispetto per gli altri non deve mai mancare e non deve essere solo di facciata

il matrimonio aperto qui non c'entra

per creare un "matrimonio aperto" bisogna essere d'accordo in 2

se uno dei 2 lo pratica all'insaputa dell'altro è un'altra cosa


ma a parte tutto

qualcuno ha detto che chiara deve alzare i tacchi?
non mi pare, e anche se fosse non avrebbe valore

analogamente, tuttavia, lei potrà pure dolersi che qui dentro ci sia gente che non condivide le sue teorie e il suo agire che lei esplicita con franchezza, ma non per questo alcuno è tenuto ad astenersi dal dire, con la stessa franchezza, ciò che pensa

oppure il confronto qui dentro si deve limitare al dire ai traditi che vogliono verificare le possibilità di recupero e ricostruzione che l'unica strada è cacciare il fedifrago e che se non la si sceglie è per comodo, convenienza o perchè non si hanno le palle?


----------



## Iris (10 Giugno 2010)

Ora, onestamente non mi interessa un fico secco di come intende il matrimonio Chiara, di come lo intene pinco pallo, e di come lo intendo io...non è questo il punto. Ciò che volevo sottolineare...perchè io non ho letto con molta attenzione Chiara, e nè ho l'intenzione di farlo, poichè mi pare un argomento ampiamente trattato (io sono qui dal 2006), esortavo gli utenti a non girare sempre intorno al proprio ombellico. Insomma, va bene che ci chiamiamo tradimento.net...ma una volta esaurito l'argomento, mi pareva meno monotono passare ad altro.
ma era un invito, mica un diktat.
parlate di quel che volete...l'importante è non incagliarsi in discussioni che non risolvono nulla e che soprattutto creano inutili polemiche.

è ovvio, non l'ho detto, perchè è ovvio, che chi racconta una propria esperienza qui, non può dolersi nè del fatto di essere criticato, nè del fatto di non trovare uno scroscio di applausi.
L'importante è non scadere nel volgare.


----------



## Papero (10 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se dunque avevo capito bene tua moglie si trova nella mia stessa situazione
> se mi si presentasse una donna, il cui marito agisce e parla come qui ha raccontato e parlato il conte, e mi dicesse "l'abbiamo scampata bella io e te eh?" ci terrei molto a marcare la distanza
> se poi pensassi che mio marito la considera una gran donna, già il fatto in sè mi scatenerebbe una furia cieca (e poi penserei che ho davvero sbagliato tutto e che mio marito è, o vorrebbe essere, come quel figuro)
> 
> come donna e moglie con questo vissuto, ho trovato oscena l'assimilazione con la "signora"


Forse non c'hai capito una mazza. Ribadisco che la moglie del conte è una grande donna e credo che mia moglie non sia affatto nella tua situazione. I fatti sono questi cara "amoremio". Io ho tradito mia moglie, lei ha saputo e mi ha perdonato... adesso il nostro rapporto è migliorato e siamo felici. In ogni caso io dal conte e da sua moglie la distanza non la marco, preferisco marcarla da gente come te.



Minerva ha detto:


> non ti permettere:ira:


Io per avere scritto "oca" a una utente mi sono fatto una settimana di ban. L'utente esperta in offese mi ha offeso esagerando e io non ho reagito ripagandola con la stessa moneta solo perchè volevo vedere quanto tempo ci avrebbero messo per sbatterla fuori. Ho fiducia nello staff e aspetto...


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Forse non c'hai capito una mazza. Ribadisco che la moglie del conte è una grande donna e credo che mia moglie non sia affatto nella tua situazione. I fatti sono questi cara "amoremio". Io ho tradito mia moglie, lei ha saputo e mi ha perdonato... adesso il nostro rapporto è migliorato e siamo felici. In ogni caso io dal conte e da sua moglie la distanza non la marco, preferisco marcarla da gente come te.
> 
> 
> 
> *Io per avere scritto "oca" a una utente mi sono fatto una settimana di ban. L'utente esperta in offese mi ha offeso esagerando e io non ho reagito ripagandola con la stessa moneta solo perchè volevo vedere quanto tempo ci avrebbero messo per sbatterla fuori. Ho fiducia nello staff e* *aspetto*...


 se hai meno di dieci anni ti capisco; però tieni conto che certe ingiustizie temprano


----------



## Papero (10 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se hai meno di dieci anni ti capisco; però tieni conto che certe ingiustizie temprano


Hai letto quello che mi ha scritto Anna o no? Di tutto di più! Io ho fiducia nello staff e penso che l'utente esperta verrà giustamente sbattuta fuori per un pò.

Per quanto riguarda il temprare credo di esserlo già abbastanza


----------



## Iris (10 Giugno 2010)

Ti leggo Papero perchè ti quotano...ma non posso fare a meno di chiederti perchè cerchi vendetta.
Sei tornato a scrivere: è possibile che tu non abbia altro da dire se non bannate quell'utente lì?
Magari tu non lo sai, mqa te lo dico io, l'utente che tu vuoi mettere al bando, ha una ricchezza di umanità rara, a parere mio, si intende. Personalmente non voglio che smetta di scrivere.
Sono contraria a tutti i ban (se non casi gravissimi), ed io estremi di gravità non ce ne vedo.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Forse non c'hai capito una mazza. Ribadisco che la moglie del conte è una grande donna e credo che mia moglie non sia affatto nella tua situazione. I fatti sono questi cara "amoremio". Io ho tradito mia moglie, lei ha saputo e mi ha perdonato... adesso il nostro rapporto è migliorato e siamo felici. In ogni caso io dal conte e da sua moglie la distanza non la marco, preferisco marcarla da gente come te.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e che ti avrei fatto io?
solo per capire, eh, e se non ti disturba (è una curiosità, se non ti va, ciccia)

da quel che dici tua moglie è esattamente nella mia situazione
certo cose ulteriori a quel che dici o altri dettagli, io non li conosco

francamente non capisco perchè ti inalberi nè cosa intendi con "gente come me", ma marca pure tutte le differenze che vuoi se lo gradisci


----------



## Papero (10 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> *ma che stronzo che sei.*. anche tu uno di quelli che non dimenticano, eh.
> ca zzo scrivi in un forum se non vuoi che gli altri si facciano i ca zz tuoi?
> *e che sei stronzo lo ribadisco, anzi, sei stronzissimo e pure paraculo per abitudine*. a 'sto punto mi viene spontaneo pensarlo.
> 
> ps: *vedi dannà a fanculo pure te. aria*.





Anna A ha detto:


> io non ti ho mai segnalato.
> ma la tua dabbenaggine varca da sola tutti i confini.
> *sei un cretino* e non è colpa mia.





Anna A ha detto:


> mah... sai, rileggendo meglio sento di essermi sbagliata su di te:
> *tu sei un emerito coglione* fatto e finito. e tanto basta.





Anna A ha detto:


> *sei un mediocre in tutto*. rassegnati.:carneval:





Anna A ha detto:


> *per lasciare te?
> caz zo, che affare..*
> uè ma datti 'na regolata che te conviene..
> mi bannino pure. io qui ho sempre e solo detto quello che penso e oca non sono. preferisco quello che non hai le palle di dire: è più onesto.





Anna A ha detto:


> e sai una cosa?
> tu non puoi pensare un emerito caz zo di niente di me, perché di me non sai un caz zo di niente.
> *e sei un coglione e lo ribadisco. *
> *e non mi rompere più le palle*. ribadisco anche questo.





Anna A ha detto:


> *e qui dimostri quanto limitato sei..*
> dai... dimmi apertamente quello che pensi di me.. altro che applausi..
> è che nella vita ci vogliono palle... altro che applausi...





Anna A ha detto:


> ditemi voi... cosa dovrei rispondere a un *demente *simile..





Anna A ha detto:


> mi sembra di aver fatto abbastanza casino ieri sera e mi scuso con il forum per i toni che ho usato.
> per il resto, rimango sempre allibita quando leggo tanto rancore..





Iris ha detto:


> Ti leggo Papero perchè ti quotano...ma non posso fare a meno di chiederti *perchè cerchi vendetta*.
> Sei tornato a scrivere: è possibile che tu non abbia altro da dire se non bannate quell'utente lì?
> Magari tu non lo sai, mqa te lo dico io, l'utente che tu vuoi mettere al bando, ha una ricchezza di umanità rara, a parere mio, si intende. Personalmente non voglio che smetta di scrivere.
> Sono contraria a tutti i ban (se non casi gravissimi), ed io estremi di gravità non ce ne vedo.


Iris, il problema è nato perchè Insonne ha smerdato l'utente esperta in offese (*in neretto*) e lei se l'è presa inaspettatamente con me. Probabilmente perchè non ho la dialettica di IdS o forse semplicemente perchè le resto sulle palle. Vedi cara Iris, pure a me stanno sui coglioni i ban però se banni uno che ha detto "oca" (e poi ha chiesto subito scusa) e non banni una che ha scritto il vademecum delle offese allora c'è qualcosa che non va. 

Per quanto riguarda la ricchezza di umanità rara di quell'utente permettimi di avere qualche dubbio


----------



## Papero (10 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e che ti avrei fatto io?
> solo per capire, eh, e se non ti disturba (è una curiosità, se non ti va, ciccia)
> 
> da quel che dici tua moglie è esattamente nella mia situazione
> ...


Cara Amoremio io non credo che mia moglie sia nella tua situazione. Comunque se mi linki il 3ad dove hai raccontato la tua storia magari mi faccio una idea migliore. Grazie


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non credo di essere mai intervenuta a proposito dei post di Chiara. Ma credo che ognuno abbia diritto di vivere come vuole....mi è parso di capire che lei è per il matrimonio aperto. Fatti suoi. Ne abbiamo parlato tante volte.
> Spero, che oltre a queste considerazioni, abbia la possibilità di apportarne altre di utili al forum...visto che sul tema della fedeltà gli utenti hanno opinioni diverse: c'è chi la considera una componente essenziale di un rapporto, chi no.
> Detto questo, stiamo a vedere quale altra esperienza Chiara può portare, come noi.


 Concordo... ognuno vive come vuole, e a prescindere dalle sue azioni, quando scrive qui delle sue esperienze merita rispetto. Ovviamente si può essere in forte disaccordo, e far presente questo in modo anche forte, ma il rispetto non deve venir meno.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Cara Amoremio io non credo che mia moglie sia nella tua situazione. Comunque se mi linki il 3ad dove hai raccontato la tua storia magari mi faccio una idea migliore. Grazie


il mio 3d era nel vecchio forum in una parte che non è più di libero accesso
ma adesso è storia vecchia


----------



## Daniele (10 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo... ognuno vive come vuole, e a prescindere dalle sue azioni, quando scrive qui delle sue esperienze merita rispetto. Ovviamente si può essere in forte disaccordo, e far presente questo in modo anche forte, ma il rispetto non deve venir meno.


Dipende, io do rispetto a chi sa  soffrire, agli stronzi non ne do neanche un briciolo. Dapprima ero dell'idea che il rispetto va dato a  tutti, ho scoperto che il rispetto va guadagnato e chi non lo merita è meglio trattarlo come merita.
Io rispetto persino chi è per la coppia aperta come un mio amico, ma permane solo una condizione, che anche l'altra persona lo sappia, se no considero tutto una truffa ed io non riesco neppure pensare ad una persona che crea una frode con un profondo disprezzo.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2010)

E chi sarebbe a decidere chi sa soffrire e chi no?

Vado che ho finito la tolleranza


----------



## Daniele (10 Giugno 2010)

Chi crea sofferenza senza neppure rendersene conto infinschiandosene di tutto non ha la capacità di soffrire, semplicemente non è un Homo Sapiens Sapiens, ma una qualche specie di ominide con aspetto simile al nostro ma comportamenti più da primate.
Poi c'è chi ha creato o crea sofferenza soffrendoci, ma non può fare a meno e queste persone le comprendo nella loro lotta alla "droga", ma davvero gli altri cosa meritano? Sono parassiti, e per risolvere il problema parassiti conosco solo un metodo, se non farli fuori fare in modo che loro siano ostracizzati da chi hanno vicino.


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dipende, io do rispetto a chi sa soffrire, agli stronzi non ne do neanche un briciolo. Dapprima ero dell'idea che il rispetto va dato a tutti, ho scoperto che il rispetto va guadagnato e chi non lo merita è meglio trattarlo come merita.
> Io rispetto persino chi è per la coppia aperta come un mio amico, ma permane solo una condizione, che anche l'altra persona lo sappia, se no considero tutto una truffa ed io non riesco neppure pensare ad una persona che crea una frode con un profondo disprezzo.


 Tu sei solo capace di giudicare gli altri, Daniele.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il grassetto è verissimo ma.....
> 
> il rispetto per gli altri non deve mai mancare e non deve essere solo di facciata
> 
> ...


Amoremio, hai perfettamente ragione, ma una cosa è dire francamente ciò che si pensa delle opinioni altrui, un'altra è lanciare messaggi del tipo: tu sei una stronza, tradisci quindi sei una donna sbagliata in partenza, hai di sicuro dei problemi, cosa vuoi saperne tu....ecc ecc...

In quanto alla domanda finale che tu poni, ebbene sì... se leggi bene i 3d, come tu fai di sicuro essendo utente esperto, molte utenti si muovono in questa direzione:
Sei una traditrice? Sei un traditore?  Te possino accecà...
Sei un tradito? Una tradita? Che aspetti a liberarti del sacco di immondizia?
E lo schema si ripete....allora, io non ne faccio una questione personale, lo dico per prima  che sono una poco di buono....ma penso al forum e e alla sua vitalità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti leggo Papero perchè ti quotano...ma non posso fare a meno di chiederti perchè cerchi vendetta.
> Sei tornato a scrivere: è possibile che tu non abbia altro da dire se non bannate quell'utente lì?
> Magari tu non lo sai, mqa te lo dico io, l'utente che tu vuoi mettere al bando, ha una ricchezza di umanità rara, a parere mio, si intende. Personalmente non voglio che smetta di scrivere.
> Sono contraria a tutti i ban (se non casi gravissimi), ed io estremi di gravità non ce ne vedo.


 
Comunque Papero è stato pesantemente offeso...

e magari anche lui ha una ricchezza di umanità rara!
Io parto dal presupposto che tutti ce l'abbiano...

Solo perchè ha espresso il desiderio che ci sia equità nel trattamento di questi episodi non mi sembra che debba essere trattato come un bambino


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Amoremio, hai perfettamente ragione, ma una cosa è dire francamente ciò che si pensa delle opinioni altrui, un'altra è lanciare messaggi del tipo: tu sei una stronza, tradisci quindi sei una donna sbagliata in partenza, hai di sicuro dei problemi, cosa vuoi saperne tu....ecc ecc...
> 
> In quanto alla domanda finale che tu poni, ebbene sì... se leggi bene i 3d, come tu fai di sicuro essendo utente esperto, molte utenti si muovono in questa direzione:
> Sei una traditrice? Sei un traditore? Te possino accecà...
> ...


E perché?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Amoremio, hai perfettamente ragione, ma una cosa è dire francamente ciò che si pensa delle opinioni altrui, un'altra è lanciare messaggi del tipo: tu sei una stronza, tradisci quindi sei una donna sbagliata in partenza, hai di sicuro dei problemi, cosa vuoi saperne tu....ecc ecc...
> 
> In quanto alla domanda finale che tu poni, ebbene sì... se leggi bene i 3d, come tu fai di sicuro essendo utente esperto, molte utenti si muovono in questa direzione:
> Sei una traditrice? Sei un traditore? Te possino accecà...
> ...


è fisiologico che ciascuno si appoggi primariamente sulla propria esperienza e sui propri principi 
io mi beccai praticamente della "senza palle attenta alle convenienze" perchè, dopo aver saputo di essere stata tradita speravo di trovare margini di ricostruzione
me lo presi senza gridare all'ingiustizia perchè, anche in quel periodo di estremo dolore ed incertezza su tutto, riuscivo ancora a discernere quali erano le mie vere motivazioni e quante palle mi ci volevano per andare avanti

per me tu non sei ancora uscita allo scoperto

ti professi una "poco di buono" e di essere qui per amor di confronto
ma entri in un posto pieno di gente che ha sofferto per comportamenti simili ai tuoi e ti lamenti se ti si dice che ti comporti da str...?
sei contraddittoria
non sei ancora pronta a raccontare cosa c'è che ti fa star male
forse perchè non sei pronta a dirlo a te stessa

e nel frattempo riempi il vuoto del tuo racconto con argomenti palliativi
come fai con il sesso nella vita reale

ma noi abbiamo tempo
chiunque ne ha, a parte te che rischi di immergerti in un personaggio che maschera il problema senza risolverlo

questo, naturalmente, secondo me


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2010)

doppione
scusate 
sarà il caldo


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Disgrazie? E per chi?
> Per mio marito? E'una persona splendida, ed è trattato come un dio a casa mia...
> Per i miei amanti? Sono single, non li "rubo" a nessuna donna....
> 
> Ma a quanto pare sei abituato/a a generalizzare...


 non girare le carte in tavola...non so se tuo marito sia a conoscenza dei tuoi amanti e se ne venisse gli fregherebbe sega di essere trattato come un dio..magari come Giove un paio di flmini sul culo te li manderebbe...magari...ma a parte questo non solo tu lo fai (e il mio giudizio/opinione/pensiero- chiamalo come ti pare l'ho espresso) ma tu lo consigli pure fottendotene altamente se dall'altra parte della coppia c'è (e per la stragrande maggioranza è così altrimenti non si capirebbe il perchè di tante separazioni e divorzi e fine di storie) una persona che solo p'erchè compagna/o merita rispetto....ergo sei una menefreghsta...
ed in ogni caso è facile essere tolleranti con chi professa e atua il rispetto per gli altri, ma non è che chi professa il contrario è alla stessa stregua. fai finta di non capire il punto perchè ti fa comodo...
esempio...non è che io debba essere tollerante solo perchè discutendo in un topic di pedofiia mi devo mettere a discutere con uno/a che mi entra e dice che per lui/lei è lecito (non mni venire a dire che non è la stessa cosa perchè lo so da me è il punto è un altro). semplicemente un bel "mi fai schifo" (e/o anche altro) e sufficiente oltre che sacrosanto...


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Amoremio, hai perfettamente ragione, ma una cosa è dire francamente ciò che si pensa delle opinioni altrui, un'altra è lanciare messaggi del tipo: tu sei una stronza, tradisci quindi sei una donna sbagliata in partenza, hai di sicuro dei problemi, cosa vuoi saperne tu....ecc ecc...
> 
> In quanto alla domanda finale che tu poni, ebbene sì... se leggi bene i 3d, come tu fai di sicuro essendo utente esperto, molte utenti si muovono in questa direzione:
> Sei una traditrice? Sei un traditore? Te possino accecà...
> ...


 fammi capire te lo dici da sola (ma mi giocherei qualcosina sul fatto che lo dici tanto per dire) e poi sotttolinei che te lo si dice? metti una faccina per dire che sei d'accordo e tiramm innanz:mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E perché?


Perchè seondo la morale comune una traditrice è una poco di buono.


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè seondo la morale comune una traditrice è una poco di buono.



Diciamo che fa il gioco sporco, e' sleale  .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè seondo la morale comune una traditrice è una poco di buono.


 Perché tu così ti definisci? Non ho chiesto perché ti immagini definita in tale modo da una morale che non riconosci.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è fisiologico che ciascuno si appoggi primariamente sulla propria esperienza e sui propri principi
> io mi beccai praticamente della "senza palle attenta alle convenienze" perchè, dopo aver saputo di essere stata tradita speravo di trovare margini di ricostruzione
> me lo presi senza gridare all'ingiustizia perchè, anche in quel periodo di estremo dolore ed incertezza su tutto, riuscivo ancora a discernere quali erano le mie vere motivazioni e quante palle mi ci volevano per andare avanti
> 
> ...


C'è del vero in quel che dici.
Meglio che apra una discussione a parte, qui in realtà siamo dal ginecologo, se non ricordo male...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché tu così ti definisci? Non ho chiesto perché ti immagini definita in tale modo da una morale che non riconosci.


Touché. 
Vado a farmi la mia corsetta serale e poi rispondo. Baci


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché tu così ti definisci? Non ho chiesto perché ti immagini definita in tale modo da una morale che non riconosci.


 perchè sa benissimo che è così anche per lei, ma è più comodo/assolutorio per quello che fa....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

Però "poco di buono" lo diceva mia madre ..."ragazza facile" un tizio demodé già 40 anni fa...
Non capisco certe scelte linguistiche... giovanotti e signorine... :carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però "poco di buono" lo diceva mia madre ..."ragazza facile" un tizio demodé già 40 anni fa...
> Non capisco certe scelte linguistiche... giovanotti e signorine... :carneval:


 lei è proprio una birbante...marrana!:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> lei è proprio una birbante...marrana!:carneval:


Perdirindindina!!


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Amoremio, hai perfettamente ragione, ma una cosa è dire francamente ciò che si pensa delle opinioni altrui, un'altra è lanciare messaggi del tipo: tu sei una stronza, tradisci quindi sei una donna sbagliata in partenza, hai di sicuro dei problemi, cosa vuoi saperne tu....ecc ecc...
> 
> In quanto alla domanda finale che tu poni, ebbene sì... se leggi bene i 3d, come tu fai di sicuro essendo utente esperto, molte utenti si muovono in questa direzione:
> Sei una traditrice? Sei un traditore? Te possino accecà...
> ...


Anche io, scusami, lo chiedo: e perchè? anche io l'ho sempre premesso di esser stata tale...ma esser stata...il passato non mi monda da colpe ma non è la sola ammissione di aver sbagliato ad esser bandiera di ciò che si dice (chiamarsi da sola poco di buono senza metterci le virgolette vuol dire appellarsi come se si credesse di sbagliare!): la bandiera è l'ammissione con comportamento conseguente a ciò che si afferma... come fai a dire di te che sei una poco di buono  e poi far l'a vessillifera dell'amore libero? del tradimento all'insaputa della controparte? del finchè non sa volemose bene? datosi che nulla gli faccio mancare certe licenze me le prendo? a me sembri uanpersoncina tutto sommato moooooooooolto intelligente e moooooooooolto scaltra...poi c'hai 'ste cadute di stile in quelle che dici tue ferme convinzioni personali....questo non lo capisco....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se non bannano sta tizia per tutti gli incredibili insulti che ha rivolto a papero, peraltro OT, allora c'è da rivedere un attimo come funziona la moderazione su questo sito.


Al momento sto a guardare e basta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi devi bannare così saranno contenti in tanti e ci sarà un ritorno di massa di gente fuggita per colpa mia.


brrrrrrrrr ... :mrgreen:

non mi faccio strumentalizzare ... piuttosto prendo una settimana di ferie :rotfl:


----------



## Papero (10 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> brrrrrrrrr ... :mrgreen:
> 
> non mi faccio strumentalizzare ... piuttosto prendo una settimana di ferie :rotfl:


:up:


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque Papero è stato pesantemente offeso...
> 
> e magari anche lui ha una ricchezza di umanità rara!
> Io parto dal presupposto che tutti ce l'abbiano...
> ...


Ma smettiamola!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma smettiamola!!!


Hai ragione, tesoro...pace!

Aperitivo?:carneval:


----------



## Papero (14 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai ragione, tesoro...pace!
> 
> Aperitivo?:carneval:


Beviamoci sopra (al Papero!) :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Beviamoci sopra (al Papero!) :carneval:


Mooolto volentieri..
Papero...io sono al caffè:carneval:!


----------

